#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-21
<kdub_> reminder: ubuntu hour SD tomorrow downtown!
<pleia2> kdub: can you remind me tomorrow so I can update twitter/identica/facebook with a reminder? :)
<kdub> sure pleia2
<pleia2> (typical reminder: I don't really want to hold the keys to the castle, if someone else wants to help keeping social media updated I'd be happy to share!)
<iheartubuntu> i dont mind. i recall i volunteered, but then the subject changed :) things move fast in an IRC meeting!
<pleia2> oh, sorry for missing that :)
<iheartubuntu> like a month or two ago. if no one else steps up, i'll do whatever you need
<iheartubuntu> we were mostly talking about feeding info to all of the accounts... facebook, twitter, etc
<iheartubuntu> in other news i got this old 80 year old guys computer switched over to ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> its an older P4. upgraded ram from 500mb to 2gb
<iheartubuntu> computer was a dog with XP on it
<iheartubuntu> now it kicks butt
<iheartubuntu> i was worried when evolution didnt have a an outlook PST import option, so i ran all the updates and evolution was updated (whew). all his email is there and working!
<pleia2> ram always makes a huge difference :)
<pleia2> my 2nd desktop is a p4, 3G of ram and it runs like a champ
<iheartubuntu> strangely, the motherboard had TWO different ram size slots
<iheartubuntu> so i wasnt about to put the 3rd chip in
<iheartubuntu> id never seen that before
<pleia2> weird
<iheartubuntu> it had two of one kind, and two of another kind
<iheartubuntu> the only thing i could think of is the two last slots accepted an older ram chip in case people were upgrading or something. i dont know.
<iheartubuntu> 2GB is better than nothing, especially for checking email
<pleia2> 2G is great
<kdub> pentium 4 was a strong chipset overall
<iheartubuntu> so i3 i5 and i7 are no longer pentium4?
<iheartubuntu> ok i got your text thanks
<pleia2> pentium4 is long gone
<pleia2> sure
<kdub> well, they're the evolution of those architectures
<kdub> the big shake-up was when they slapped a second core on one die
<kdub> caused all sorts of disruptions :P
<pleia2> and p4 is 32-bit
<pleia2> the i-series is 64-bit, multicore and has hardware virtualization <3
<pleia2> I have an i7 in my desktop, paid a bundle for it a year ago but I would do it again :)
<pleia2> and my poor boyfriend, we're ordering parts and he's an AMD guy, cringing with every intel decision
<iheartubuntu> i have a p4 thats 64 bit... hmmm.
<iheartubuntu> i think it says hyperthreading or something
<pleia2> ah, I guess some of them were extended
<pleia2> "In 2004, the initial 32-bit x86 instruction set of the Pentium 4 microprocessors was extended by the 64-bit x86-64 set."
<iheartubuntu> i think i had bought that system in 2007
<iheartubuntu> i have a very similar desktop that i bought in 2005 thats only 32 bit
<iheartubuntu> does anyone here have ATT for their internet provider? im having a problem getting evolution to use SMTP. I realize i need to use att's smtp servers. evolution shows it sending the emails, but the mail never leaves the "outbox". it should go to the sent box if it worked correctly.
<iheartubuntu> i used the SMTP info here: http://mobile.yahoo.com/mail
<iheartubuntu> (click imap tab)
<iheartubuntu> and it has the setup for outgoing mail. should have worked
<iheartubuntu> maybe the smtp server info is different, although that looks like the one iveh ad to use in the past
<iheartubuntu> htis family im helping cannot find their ATT fold with all the info in it
<jtatum> there's a lot of at&t isps
<jtatum> uverse? dsl? sbc? dialup? worldnet?
<iheartubuntu> good question
<iheartubuntu> i figured they are all using smtp.mail.yahoo.com as the outgoing server
<jtatum> a lot of isps block all outbound smtp servers except their own
<jtatum> mailhost.att.net, mail.attbi.com come up as two to try
<iheartubuntu> i shouldnt assume (ass/u/me) anything otherwise i will make an ass out of u and me
<jtatum> from command prompt, to test use $ telnet <host> 25
<jtatum> no need, i'm already an ass
<iheartubuntu> im pretty sure att blocks. at work here we use att and i have to use their servers if i use evolution
<iheartubuntu> but i dont really know what these peoples att is since they cant find their folder.
<iheartubuntu> what info do i use for host?
<jtatum> the host you want to test
<jtatum> smtp.mail.yahoo.com or mailhost.att.net or whatever
<iheartubuntu> ohh i see
<jtatum> actually, seeing some junk about smtp.att.yahoo.com port 465, so try $ telnet smtp.att.yahoo.com 465
<iheartubuntu> here at work it says connected when i use smtp.att.yahoo.com
<iheartubuntu> and smtp.mail,yahoo.com did not work
<iheartubuntu> att worked, mail did not
<iheartubuntu> i need to remote to his computer again and try it
<jtatum> yes
<iheartubuntu> same service, same company, just a couple miles away so i think it will work
<iheartubuntu> thanks jtatum!!!!
<jtatum> sure
<iheartubuntu> jtatum
<iheartubuntu> did not work :(
<iheartubuntu> telnet showed it was fine
<iheartubuntu> so the smtp server is correct
<iheartubuntu> actually it should have worked
<iheartubuntu> but i was using my att account login since they could not find theirs. apparently they need to use their exact login
<iheartubuntu> to gain access to the smtp server
<akk> I've never figured out how get att login info. We have att dsl, but no password I could use for the smtp server.
<iheartubuntu> so what did u do?
<akk> d has an account with another ISP and I use that instead.
<akk> When we're at home we don't need a password (since we're on their net anyway) -- it's only for traveling that I need one.
<iheartubuntu> well, this person i am helping uses att, and evolution isnt liking att mail server. i tried to use his domains pop server got nowhere
<akk> Have you tried without a password? This is just a desktop home system?
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: might try port 587 for smtp instead
<iheartubuntu> i dont think i can enter a port in evolution
<pleia2> (25 is largely deprecated, and a lot of ISPs block it both ways)
<iheartubuntu> just SSL and then login and password
<pleia2> you can
<iheartubuntu> i can?
<akk> don't mailers like evolution do that automatically?
<pleia2> evolution would be useless if you couldn't specify the correct port (587 is correct, 25 is wrong)
<iheartubuntu> i should just go over there and do it. i keep waking him out of his rocking chair to remotely try things :)
<pleia2> hehe
<iheartubuntu> 465 is ATTs port
<pleia2> yeah, 465 is the ssl port
<pleia2> if it's actually an auth problem you may try variations of the usernames, some of them want "username" some of them want "username@domain.com"
<pleia2> and it's easy to mix those up when configuring
<iheartubuntu> so how do i change evolutions port settings
<iheartubuntu> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=change+evolutions+port+setting
<iheartubuntu> should give me something
<pleia2> :)
<iheartubuntu> i add the port number at the end! duh
<iheartubuntu> smtp.att.yahoo.com:25
<iheartubuntu> smtp.att.yahoo.com:465
<iheartubuntu> smtp.att.yahoo.com:587
<iheartubuntu> att calls out for port 465 though
<iheartubuntu> SSL automatically uses 465?
<iheartubuntu> or should i specify it
<pleia2> it should
<iheartubuntu> so i should still use SSL but try 587
<pleia2> 465 is fine
<pleia2> I was just saying 587 because you want to avoid 25 these days because a lot of ISPs block it so you can run into trouble
<iheartubuntu> i must need his exact att login then its not accepting my att stuff from work.
<akk> Seems so silly -- like spammers can't figure that out and switch to 587?
<pleia2> akk: it's a neverending war :) they will eventually switch to 587, but the tools they've been letting loose all over the internet via viruses and worms that hard code 25 will stop working at least
<pleia2> it's amazing how long people have these nasty things installed on their computers
<akk> I got some amusing telephone spam/phish this morning.
<akk> Phone rang, I answer, some guy with an Indian accent says "I'm from the the technical maintaince department. We want to help you with your Microsoft Windows computer."
<akk> (this is at home)
<jhana-frog> i saw a commercial the other night that was for a so-called "stem cell topical treatment" that would eliminate the effects of aging
<iheartubuntu> interesting
<iheartubuntu> didnt ponce de leon search for that?
<pleia2> fountains are so much more romantic than topical treatments
<akk> The Fountain of Pluripotence?
<pleia2> hehe
<iheartubuntu> he could have just ordered the topical treatments in 3 installments of $19.95!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-22
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org  (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, Mar 27th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<iheartubuntu> this ATT email stuff is a nightmare :)
<iheartubuntu> i finally got it working
<pleia2> yay :)
<iheartubuntu> i needed to use the actual ATT account associated with the DSL line. no other att accounts would work, had to be that which was connected with that particular DSL
<iheartubuntu> but :)
<pleia2> ah
<iheartubuntu> i think i sent too many test messages
<iheartubuntu> because now its blocked!
<iheartubuntu> im getting a failed attempt message
<iheartubuntu> and yest i was reading ATT has all sorts of spam filters.
<iheartubuntu> no more than 20 messages at time, or during a certain amount of timeframe
<iheartubuntu> so i wonder if i triggered it
<pleia2> yeah
<iheartubuntu> i hope it fixes itself over time though
<iheartubuntu> hello phildini
<phildini> howdy.
<phildini> how's it going?
<iheartubuntu> good thanks!
<nhaines> Well, filed a Unity bug.  My first or second, I can't remember.  :)
<iheartubuntu> How is Unity working out for you?
<iheartubuntu> For anyone who has used Ubuntu Server: Does it use Gnome and also does it have a setup guide at all?
<nhaines> Unity is really fantastic.  I'm very happy with most of it, and the rest are usability quirks that can be fixed if I am unlazy enough to file bugs.
<nhaines> Ubuntu Server does not use GNOME.  It is a server.
<iheartubuntu> so there is no GUI?
<iheartubuntu> Ive never used it so...
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: Right, there is no GUI.
<nhaines> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/index.html
<iheartubuntu> Isnt it plausible to just use Dekstop in a small business enviro? Thats what Im doing now :)
<nhaines> Yes?
<nhaines> The main advantages to using Ubuntu Server is that it's a ~800MB install, only has essential software, and the kernel is tuned for background services.
<nhaines> So it's not wasting CPU or memory running GNOME, and it's not subject to vulnerabilities in Flash, Firefox, LibreOffice, etc. (because they're not installed).
<akk> It's all the same repositories. You can install desktop and remove gnome, or start with server and install part or all of gnome.
<iheartubuntu> I see. One of these days I will just dive into the server edition
<iheartubuntu> so its all terminal basically
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: yup.
<nhaines> But, it's all Ubuntu.  So you can install what you need on top of it.
<nhaines> And if you install SSH, then you can manage it very comfortably from your Desktop install on another machine.  :)
<nhaines> GNOMEaps have very good support for SFTP (file transfer over SSH).
<nhaines> s/GNOMEaps/GNOME apps/
<iheartubuntu> very nice
<nhaines> For example, the last time I updated my website (on shared hosting runing CentOS in Atlanta), I went to Nautilus, typed sftp://host/home/myname/public_html/ in the location bar, then when the remote folder came up, I right-clicked an HTML file and said "Open in Text Editor", made my changes, hit save, and refreshed my site in Firefox.  ;)
<nhaines> Also don't do this on live sites, it's bad practice.  ;)
<iheartubuntu> sftp is that ftp access
<iheartubuntu> long were the days when i logged into ftp:// anything :)
<nhaines> No, it's file transfer over SSH.
<iheartubuntu> interesting
<iheartubuntu> so you are logging into your own server
<nhaines> If by "my own server" you mean "the shared hosting CentOS server my webhost provides me", then yes.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-23
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings edited
<pleia2> Eureka is back!
<Eureka> Factoid is back! not found
 * pleia2 hugs Eureka 
<pleia2> sorry for the delay in adding meeting logs to the wiki, my week got away from me
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Menu edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11April10 edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11March13 edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/Current edited
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11March27 edited
<jhanafrog> =)
<nhaines> jhanafrog: hello!
<jhanafrog> hello!
<kdub_> SD ubuntu hour was a lil weak :)
<iheartubuntu> how many did you have kdub
<kdub_> 2
<kdub_> need a better marketing team
<nhaines> kdub_: that's all I get in Lake Forest sometimes.  :)
<iheartubuntu> 2 is better than none!
<pleia2> yeah I've had hours even in SF with just 2 of us
<jtatum> MTV hour conflicts with bay area python UG this month. so … we'll see :)
<pleia2> it usually conflicts with baylisa
<pleia2> so maybe you'll see an improvement :)
<jtatum> hehe maybe
<jtatum> this is the special pycon wrapup meeting though. i'm a little bummed to miss it
<jtatum> heard pycon is here next year though so
<pleia2> ah
<akk> I hadn't heard that -- that's great!
<jtatum> http://us.pycon.org/2012/
<jtatum> wow, the gent in their countdown timer has a full unix beard
<akk> Santa Clara, yay!
 * akk starts thinking about topics for talk proposals
<nhaines> jono: as preparation for expanding my 5-minute UpScale talk on effective Free Software advocacy into a full presentation, I'm thinking of writing a series of blog posts for Planet Ubuntu on each key point.
<nhaines> jono: do you have any hints or tips on how to make that kind of series more effective?
<iheartubuntu> use hand gestures :)
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: I always do while speaking... but I try to be a little more subdued while typing.  ;)
<iheartubuntu> :D
<iheartubuntu> sounds interesting
<nhaines> Hmm, I realized that SCaLE doesn't host slides for the UpScale talks and therefore my slides aren't hosted anywhere.  I shuold probably put them up somewhere.
<pleia2> nhaines: btw, my slides are here: http://princessleia.com/presentations/FindingHelpInUbuntuScale9x.pdf (.odp too)
<pleia2> if you need them for the site
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks!  I do and I need to gather them because SCaLE wants them too.  :)
<nhaines> I really like the new LibreOffice icons.  http://ubuntuone.com/p/jAT/
<iheartubuntu> not to boost the egos of nhaines and pleia2 but you both did a *very* excellent job on your speeches at SCaLE9x
<pleia2> thanks iheartubuntu :)
<iheartubuntu> for those of you with "guilty" pets... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8ISzf2pryI
<iheartubuntu> when making a presentation, has anyone considered using URL shorteners like goo.gl for long URLs? Especially in print like in magazines it sure is nice to have a short URL to type in
<nhaines> I never put URLs in presentations.  The only reason I had one in my UpScale talk was that it was the easiest way to credit Randall Munroe for the xkcd comic.
<pleia2> I tend to assume people will download the slides later (it's what I do)
<nhaines> pleia2: I'd put a reference slide in the back, for the downloaded set.  But I don't put URLs in anything I'm talking over.
<nhaines> But I tend to make my slides pretty brief.
<nhaines> Especially for UpScale, when they were going to be 20 seconds a piece.  :)
<iheartubuntu> Hope one of my shots makes it into Natty... http://www.flickr.com/photos/iheartubuntu/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-24
<iheartubuntu> dang Empathy! I missed an important IM!
<iheartubuntu> Espresso anyone?
<nhaines> It's bad enough I'm still up as it is.
<iheartubuntu> haha
<iheartubuntu> must be good beer or company
<iheartubuntu> im working on a presentation for my company
<iheartubuntu> does the Ubuntu dictionary query the internet for definitions or is it built into the OS for offline use
<iheartubuntu> Im slow. Hoping to finish by 3am
<iheartubuntu> Surprised philipbalew has awoken by now. This is usually his time to shine!
<iheartubuntu> *has not
<iheartubuntu> i think im getting sleepy
<iheartubuntu> spell check in OO presentation didnt find my two misspellings
<iheartubuntu> its spell check and google searches that keep me one step above my competition :)
<iheartubuntu> (not like i have competition)
<iheartubuntu> does anyone know if open office presentation embeds my images i put in? ive never worked with it before. i dont want to take me presentation on a chip only to find out i needed all the images too
<iheartubuntu> im guessing its embedding them. it was 80k with a bunch of text before adding images, now its 2.8mb
<iheartubuntu> I'm off to see the wizard!
<iheartubuntu> Down Maximus! Down boy! Down noble steed.
 * iheartubuntu dusts himself off
<iheartubuntu> Strong Gains by Redhat... http://www.marketwatch.com/story/red-hat-micron-help-push-tech-gains-2011-03-24
<iheartubuntu> How do we add a topic to the next meeting?
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: edit the agenda on the wiki.
<iheartubuntu> ahh, thanks
<jtatum> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> jtatum: not me this time, iheartubuntu is helping keep the feeds updated too now :)
<jtatum> good deal thanks iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> ;)
<iheartubuntu> (i just winked at a guy)
<iheartubuntu> its a cute wink in empathy anyways
<iheartubuntu> anyone here a pro with OpenOffice Impress?
 * akk avoids it as much as possible
<iheartubuntu> I had made a presentation and added a 50mb video file. I didnt want it and deleted it from the page, but the saved file is still a whooping 53mb, and it should only be 3mb
<iheartubuntu> Not sure how I can search for all media content and then somehow delete the video file (which i thought i deleted on screen)
<nhaines> Wow, the new natty wallpaper landed befor UI freeze.  I'm impressed.
<iheartubuntu> some very nice wallpapers!
<ryaxnb> hello
<ryaxnb> its dumping here in this part of CA
<ryaxnb> aqnd a bit windy too
<iheartubuntu> hello ryaxnb
<iheartubuntu> where r u?
<iheartubuntu> no rain yet in SoCal
<iheartubuntu> tonite I tihnk
<ryaxnb> Felton, CA, near SantaCruz, CA in central CA
<iheartubuntu> nice area
<ryaxnb> indeed
<pleia2> yeah, it's been raining for hours here in SF
<iheartubuntu> i used to drive up to Volks Cafe in Soquel all the time for my VW bus :)
<pleia2> they closed to zoo today!
<ryaxnb> no zoo?
<pleia2> not that I was planning to go today :)
<ryaxnb> foo
<iheartubuntu> do zoos close?
<pleia2> apparently for bad rain
<ryaxnb> no one would have come anyway
<ryaxnb> it raining too much
<ryaxnb> rather go to an art museum or that wonderful CAS
<iheartubuntu> I like sleeping in when it rains
<iheartubuntu> (i'll stop before this becomes a poem or something)
<pleia2> me too, but I am supposed to be working, my boss doesn't like it when I sleep at work
<iheartubuntu> haha
<ryaxnb> felton is the rainiest part of the SF bay area
<iheartubuntu> I think i just like being home though when its raining
<ryaxnb> i like  using my laptop and surfing as i always do
<iheartubuntu> so i am full embedded into using Empathy now
<iheartubuntu> I like it because it feels lightweight, unlike Pidgin. And it does IRC fine. With chat contacts and IRC all in one. Very nice.
<iheartubuntu> Couple of buggy things, like if you write too long of a sentence, Empathy grows to the right side :)
<iheartubuntu> other than that I like it
<iheartubuntu> what does jhana mean
<iheartubuntu> the Ubuntu Dictionary has no definitions or similar words
<jhanafrog> sadly, i don't think shuttleworth practices samadhi
<jtatum> iheartubuntu: it's a buddhist term for a state of concentration
 * iheartubuntu wishes empathy would blink the message indicator icon
<iheartubuntu> so "concentrating frog"
<jhanafrog> i'm the only one in #empathy :(
<iheartubuntu> empathy might use another server, no?
<jhanafrog> it is more specific than that
<iheartubuntu> there is no #openoffice here but there is a #libreoffice
<jhanafrog> there was somebody in #empathy before
<jhanafrog> i dunno
<iheartubuntu> jhanafrog are you good with OO Impress?
<jtatum> #empathy is on irc.gnome.org
<jhanafrog> no, never heard
<iheartubuntu> its OO presentation (like powerpoint)
<jhanafrog> thanks jtatum, i'll check it out
<jhanafrog> oh OO is open office, i thought it was object oriented
<jhanafrog> nah, i never do presentations anymore
<iheartubuntu> Oo
<jhanafrog> not since college
<iheartubuntu> for me its more like OOooooo Crap
<jhanafrog> OO.org
<jledbetter> jhanafrog, Seidos?
<jhanafrog> :|
<jhanafrog> why does it matter?
<jledbetter> jhanafrog, I figure you keep changing your nick because you know I love mystery.
<akk> It's very confusing.
<jhanafrog> i actually didn't know you loved mystery jledbetter, good to know
<jledbetter> There's a pattern though so that's helpful.
<jhanafrog> "helpful" that's an interesting way of describing it
<jledbetter> But yes, it's confusing.
<jtatum> aw
<jledbetter> jtatum, ?
<iheartubuntu> who here is into genealogy? i read it someplace :)
<jledbetter> iheartubuntu, I'm into it. You? :)
<iheartubuntu> definitely!
<iheartubuntu>  GRAMPS!
<jledbetter> iheartubuntu, Yes, I am your grandfather.
<iheartubuntu> haha
<jledbetter> iheartubuntu, How are you wandering along the tree?
<iheartubuntu> my moms side is well documented, but my dads... almost nothing
<iheartubuntu> he came here after WW2 as a kid so not much info
<iheartubuntu> met my wife thanks to research
<iheartubuntu> grandfather on my dads side was captured and sent to russian gulag, so i looked for a russian interpreter after finding the prison docs :)
<jledbetter> Good that something nice came from that.
<iheartubuntu> yah
<jhanafrog> lotus
<jledbetter> I've mostly just been using onl--
<jledbetter> Hrm.
<jledbetter> iheartubuntu, Yeah, I've mostly been using online stuff but put out a few posts here and there "Looking for" but nothing yet.
<iheartubuntu> are u using gramps?
<jledbetter> No. Something close-sourced. Might export and import to share the tree with others.
<jledbetter> iheartubuntu, That's the one that lets us put it online right?
<iheartubuntu> GRAMPS is a geneaology program for linux/ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> works nice
<iheartubuntu> i was using something from ancestry.com when  first got into it
<iheartubuntu> then switched the GEDCOM files when I went to latter day saints for some help
<iheartubuntu> they are actually pretty helpful
<jledbetter> I'll look into that :) I'm still new to it but am back to 1400s or so with one line. So much more to go :(
<iheartubuntu> wow that is incredible
<iheartubuntu> my moms side goes a few generations back to germany/austria where they built churches before coming here.
<iheartubuntu> my dads side is tricky
<iheartubuntu> had ancestors that immigrated to the US before WWI and then went back home before the war broke out
<iheartubuntu> so my grandmother was born here, but not my dad
<iheartubuntu> very interesting anyways
<iheartubuntu> and GRAMPS handles it all very well
<iheartubuntu> no frills and works solid
<jledbetter> I'll check it out:)
 * iheartubuntu is working on his Polish citizenship
<jhanafrog> i was planning on working on letters to various well-off individuals to request funding for a yoga&meditation&garden&hackerspace
<jhanafrog> my friend told me not to bother
<jledbetter> jhanafrog, Why not? Those things can go well together.
<jhanafrog> i dunno, i'll have to ask him why not
<jledbetter> Or just do what you want :)
<jhanafrog> i guess i just assumed he's jaded
<jhanafrog> he's tired, he just had 2 chem tests
<jhanafrog> maybe that's why
<jledbetter> Ah
<jhanafrog> anyway, it might be fun just to think about it.  like how much it would cost to run such a place
<kdub_> jhanafrog: i was looking into that for my area, what part of the state are you in?
<jhanafrog> kdub_: LA area.  i would be willing to relocate though.
<kdub_> there's a few hackerspaces in LA
<kdub_> i'm down in SD
<jhanafrog> yeah, we met at SCaLE i think kdub_
<jhanafrog> <--- the other kevin
<kdub_> oh yeah...
<jhanafrog> i read about a hackerspace in LA
<jhanafrog> i follow the hackerspaces.org rss feed
<jhanafrog> i'll have to visit it, but i doubt anything will really be like what i have in mind
<jhanafrog> probably because nobody wants it ^_^
<jledbetter> 1 does :p
<iheartubuntu> im going to be doing a presentation later today (at work). do i need to press any keys to switch from laptop monitor to an external plugged in monitor?
<jhanafrog> probably fn-f5 iheartubuntu
<jledbetter> jhanafrog, Maybe find one and offer to expand/hold a session there or something?
<iheartubuntu> ty
<iheartubuntu> u d best
<jhanafrog> no u
<jhanafrog> jledbetter: that's an idea
<jledbetter> jhanafrog, I hope it works out :) It sounds like a great combo
<iheartubuntu> no u
<iheartubuntu> i think ive even seen books on how to write such letters seidos
<iheartubuntu> its definitely possible
<jhanafrog> well, i need ideas for where to recommend such a thing.
<jhanafrog> i kind of need to know the location before i can figure out how much it will cost
<kdub_> in ann arbor, there was a hackerspace that was given a corner of an xbox-arcade
<jhanafrog> it obviously wouldn't be someplace terribly expensive
<akk> iheartubuntu: Practice that switching before you get to the presentation -- different laptops have it on different keys.
<kdub_> although yoga studios probably don't want technology harshing their mellow
<akk> iheartubuntu: You can try it with any monitor, doesn't have to be a projector.
<jhanafrog> perhaps yoga isn't the right term then
<jhanafrog> why couldn't yoga be hacked though?
<jhanafrog> perhaps it's hackerspace first, yoga studio second
 * kdub_ doesnt get yoga
<jhanafrog> it would probably need multiple floors, or sectioned off areas though.  hackerspace on the bottom floor, garden in the back, exercise on the 2nd floor, meditation on the 3rd floor
<jhanafrog> kdub_: exercise then
<jhanafrog> afaik the goal of yoga is meditation
<jhanafrog> exercise is more general, that's why i said it
<iheartubuntu> for never using openoffice presentation before ever, i am totally blown away how nice it is. the 3D pie charts and b3D bar graphs are top notch
<iheartubuntu> we have a projector too, but i think the room is too small for it so i was going to hook up to a 22" monitor. thanks akk
<akk> I've been to so many talks where the first 10 minutes was "everybody crowd around the speaker and offer suggestions on how to get the external screen working"
<iheartubuntu> (so is it called open office "presentation" or "impress"?)
<iheartubuntu> half the talks at scale were like that!
<iheartubuntu> the only people who knew how to do anything was at ubucon!
<iheartubuntu> :p
<akk> We must have gone to very different talks -- I was amazed at how much professionalism I saw at SCALE.
<akk> Even several talks that included videos (usually that's a huge point of bustage and "honest, it worked when I tried it at home!")
<iheartubuntu> jhanafrog and i walked into one room... packed... i forget which one it was... near registration and they could not get the comp working with the screne
<jhanafrog> i actually liked some of the talks better than ubucon, but i tended to show up after they already started
<iheartubuntu> screen
<jhanafrog> really?
<jhanafrog> i don't recall that
<iheartubuntu> id have to look at a schedule to recall
<pleia2> wasn't it actually about byobu?
<iheartubuntu> not on my to do list at the moment
<iheartubuntu> hmm. i dont remember. it was on friday tho
<iheartubuntu> so.... i dont want to sweat hooking this thing up :)
<iheartubuntu> i better test before
<pleia2> ah ok, dustin's byobu talk was saturday
<iheartubuntu> otherwise we will be looking at a little laptop
<akk> Friday, miniconf day, will always have more of that stuff -- miniconfs are a great place for beginning speakers to practice.
<jhanafrog> i have to admit some talks had better lighting than others
<iheartubuntu> so there was a Sys76 guy at ubucon?
<jhanafrog> yeah, i saw him
<jhanafrog> he looked pretty hip
<iheartubuntu> im trying ot get a tester system from them
<iheartubuntu> they like the idea but i have to keep reminding them
<iheartubuntu> im looking for a banshee media player backup file in the filesystem. something i can find all my radio stations and back em up... but i see a ton of EXE files in banshees folder. WTH!
<jhanafrog> i am thinking of taking out the backseat of my car, and the passenger seat, to see if i can make the car like one of those live in capsules
<iheartubuntu> id get a VW bus if i were you.
<iheartubuntu> 1974
<iheartubuntu> pop top tent
<iheartubuntu> sink
<iheartubuntu> stove
<iheartubuntu> 5 gall water container
<jhanafrog> you must have $ :)
<kdub_> jhanafrog: not to digress back to the hackerspace/yoga, but it might just be better to start one, get it going, then start the other
<iheartubuntu> two twin beds
<kdub_> i'm sure both are tough ventures to start up in their own rights
<iheartubuntu> "suicide" closet (blocking rear view to the right)
<jhanafrog> kdub_: it probably makes sense just to call it a hackerspace
<jhanafrog> i asked the people at noisebridge if they wanted to do "self defense hacking"
<jhanafrog> i mean, what is the limit to "hacking", really?
<iheartubuntu> i bet you could pick up a buss for $1500
<kdub_> not a 1974 VM beatle
<iheartubuntu> hook it up with net and built in computers
<jhanafrog> $1500 i don't have
<kdub_> or van
<iheartubuntu> not in SD :)
<iheartubuntu> expensive there
<iheartubuntu> head up north id say
<jhanafrog> why would you want a vw bus with built in computers?
<jhanafrog> games?
<iheartubuntu> to do IRC while going 5 mph in the slow lane going up the grapevine
<iheartubuntu> :D
<jhanafrog> haha
<kdub_> i'd guess those models are considered classics, with their cultural significance
<iheartubuntu> trust me youll need something to keep you occupied
<jhanafrog> i had a coworker that had a vw bus
<jhanafrog> i'm just thinking if i can shower at the university, i could probably sleep in my car and save gas
<jhanafrog> actually, the bigger problem is no bathroom
<kdub_> grad students get handy offices...
<jhanafrog> if you gotta' go at night...anyway
<kdub_> my school had a 24h library we brought tents to during finals
<jhanafrog> what school kdub_?
<jhanafrog> are you a grad student?
<kdub_> no, and i went to umich
<jhanafrog> i learned the graduation % at csulb is 54%, compared to 89% at ucla and cal tech
<jhanafrog> that's bad
<akk> Lots of reasons for that.
<kdub_> the interesting statistic to me is the 4year vs 5year graduation
<kdub_> umich's undergrad engineering wass trending to 5y bachelors as the norm
<jhanafrog> haha, i'm like the 8 year graduation
<jhanafrog> i thought it was interesting that the stat isn't on csulb's website
<akk> jhanafrog: Is that of people on a graduation track, or does it include everybody taking classes?
<jhanafrog> i dunno though, i may have given up as a undergrad if i heard it
<jhanafrog> akk: it would have to be individuals that selected a major.  so a "graduation" track
<jhanafrog> it is a commuter school, primarily
<akk> One thing about CSUs is that there are a lot of people just taking classes/continuing ed, or a "take a few classes as I get the money and time for it" track.
<jhanafrog> interesting, yeah, i probably counted against that stat, since i started as computer science, left, came back, changed majors, then graduated
<akk> You don't see that so much at private schools where they're paying $40k/year or whatever.
 * kdub_ doesnt beleive in higher education :)
 * akk took lots of classes at CSULA back in the day, and would like to take some at SJSU but is trying to justify the expense.
<jhanafrog> i will only go back if i get federal aid
<pleia2> yeah, I've found it impossible to justify the expense
<jhanafrog> and considering how poor i am, i should get something
<jhanafrog> i could justify it if it's free
<pleia2> for me expense includes time, and I don't have much of that either
<pleia2> oh well, I've made it this far without ever taking a class :)
<jhanafrog> yeah, opportunity cost
<pleia2> there is so much material online now anyway
<pleia2> I can take MIT python classes for free from my couch
<jhanafrog> i think online material is silly
<jhanafrog> they should just give you the option to take the standardized tests
<akk> The trouble with self-teaching via books or online is not having someone to answer questions.
<kdub_> the university system is broken, imho
<jhanafrog> or having someone to talk to
<pleia2> akk: yeah, that's what IRC is for! :)
<jhanafrog> kdub_: +1
<kdub_> but it is what it is, i got through it
<jhanafrog> someone fix it :P
<akk> pleia2: I wish I could find irc channels to answer most of the questions I come up with ... :)
<pleia2> akk: yeah, IRC or akk's blog, since she finds the answers to all the tough ones
<pleia2> ;)
<akk> I'd like to see online courses organized around the online material.
<akk> haha :)
<jhanafrog> i suspect it is easier to find answers in a lab than it is on irc or in a classroom
<jhanafrog> that's one of the reasons i liked the caltech campus
<akk> I don't get excited about "woo, MIT courses online" because I'm not clear how that's different from just getting a book
<pleia2> admittedly I do think from time to time it would be nice to have an actual teacher to ask
<akk> but if I could follow the online course, and be on a mailing list with 100 other people who were following it
<akk> then maybe we could get somewhere.
<pleia2> oh I just watch the videos
<pleia2> so it's realy "online lectures"
<akk> Whether videos or text, same argument still applies.
<pleia2> and they have the homework available
<pleia2> yeah
<akk> It's easy to watch/read along and go yeah yeah, that's clear, I understand
<jhanafrog> khanacademy is better than MIT imo
<jhanafrog> in terms of videos
<akk> then you try to do the problem set and, oops! it wasn't as clear as you thought
<jhanafrog> the videos are more direct and to the point
<jhanafrog> but, no python :(
<pleia2> jhanafrog: I guess it depends on what you're studying :)
<pleia2> yeah, for chemistry - sure! not so much for python
<akk> Most of python has pretty great docs online (with a few minor exceptions).
<jhanafrog> the MIT python class didn't teach me anything, unfortunately.  it was too slow, and i didn't have patience for it
<jhanafrog> or was that LISP?  oh, it was both ;)
<pleia2> I watched the first few while my boss was too, it was helpful for us to talk about them
<kdub_> the best way to learn is to do things next to someone who knows how do what you're doing
<jhanafrog> if i was more motivated i could probably learn python i think...
<kdub_> the blacksmith approach :P
<pleia2> I sorta fell off though because I'm more of a sysadmin anyway
<akk> yep, for computers that's always best! (what kdub_ said)
<jhanafrog> kdub_: apprentices.  that's how the masons do it allegedly
<akk> but of course if you don't have a master sitting nearby, you need alternatives
<kdub_> even for any abstract problem solving
<jhanafrog> student solutions manual :)
<jhanafrog> well, find a problem, and try to solve it
 * akk happily working for someone who's better at python than I am, great way to learn fast
<akk> I've been using python for years but I've been lazy and avoided some parts of it.
<jhanafrog> my level of motivation is pretty small for python right now.  i suppose i could try getting clicompanion to work
<jhanafrog> i can only write small programs.  like 10 lines
<kdub_> jhanafrog: what are you studying?
<iheartubuntu> fn F5 doesnt work :(
<iheartubuntu> screen comes up but cannot see icons or top/bottom bars
<iheartubuntu> can see the wallpaper but no desktop icons or anything
<iheartubuntu> ohh well. the monitor is 15" so not too bad
<iheartubuntu> in a very small room too
<iheartubuntu> not like a conference room
<jhanafrog> kdub_: right now?  i'm reading this:  http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/authors/burns/wheel088.html
<jhanafrog> kdub_: but, i suspect that's not what you were asking.  you mean if i get education paid for?
<akk> I use xrandr to send my screen output to a projector
<akk> but I don't know how well that works from gnome.
<akk> xrandr lets you control the resolution you're sending, so you don't (or do, if you want to) cut off parts of the screen.
<jhanafrog> fn-f5 worked for me in gnome, to a 15" lcd
<jhanafrog> probably has something to do with the video driver
<jhanafrog> i wonder what video chipset iheartubuntu is working with
<jhanafrog> i would think, anyway
<jhanafrog> could be wrong
<akk> There are a lot of variables -- the video driver, ACPI, whether the Fn keys generate regular key events or ACPI events or BIOS events or nothing
<jhanafrog> perhaps there's a script that the key press executes
<jhanafrog> there is sleep.sh for suspend
<akk> And in gnome you usually have to go through that annoying multiple-screen dialog to set the resolution of the second screen.
<jhanafrog> i had to hit fn-f5 several times to get what i wanted, but i'm used to that.  there wasn't a dialog though
<akk> this dialog, http://people.gnome.org/~federico/news-2008-04.html
<akk> (spent so much time watching people fiddle with that at the beginning of talks ... and the mac and win equivalents)
<jhanafrog> never messed with that in gnome
<jhanafrog> i've seen it in windows though
<akk> What happens is that the projector is 1024x768 but your monitor is set for something else, so you're projecting at a funny resolution until you adjust it in that dialog.
<jhanafrog> i don't have a projector :)
<jhanafrog> i better get my towel
<jhanafrog> but which one is really mine?
<akk> Nor do I, but giving talks with slides generally involves one.
<jhanafrog> i've never had a problem giving a talk, fn-f5 automagically has worked
<jhanafrog> i've never tried with this notebook though
<pleia2> my netbook autoadjusts to projector screens
<iheartubuntu> so im gonna try the projector next
<pleia2> haven't tried it since upgrading to 10.04, but my television is a pretty good test thing (same television as was at ubucon at scale!)
<akk> pleia2, I always wonder about netbooks: what do they do about having less resolution than the projector?
<pleia2> akk: the screen you see on the netbook itself ends up looking a bit cut off, but it hasn't ever been extreme enough to be a problem
<akk> So it adjusts to the projector resolution and you just can't see the bottom 168 pixels on the netbook's display?
<pleia2> akk: yep
<pleia2> and who needs those bottom 168 pixels :)
<pleia2> I just need my screen to make sure I'm on the correct slide
<akk> I would for gimp talks, but not for slides.
<jhanafrog> i sent an ipaq to a projector once, it just displayed small like on the screen, but the projector was able to display it
<pleia2> yeah, if you're actually doing a demo I could see it get annoying
<iheartubuntu> thanks everyone!
<jhanafrog> without anything being cut off
<jhanafrog> anyone here interested in making their own custom ubuntu iso?
<akk> I'd be interested in making one for a USB stick.
<jhanafrog> have you tried remastersys?
<akk> no, haven't heard of it.
<jhanafrog> me too, incidentally
<jhanafrog> i want to select my own default packages
<jhanafrog> it was mentioned in this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551713&page=3
<jhanafrog> it's for older versions of ubuntu though
<jhanafrog> er, the thread is
<jhanafrog> i dunno about remastersys
<jhanafrog> here's another link akk, http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/ubuntu.html
<jhanafrog> if i get it working i'll let you know
<akk> yeah, I was just noticing that 2007 date in the first link
<akk> Will be interested to hear how well it works.
<akk> I wish I had something like top or ps for the network.
<pleia2> akk: < wilmer> pleia2: Tell her that the password should be just anything, also not the identify password.
<pleia2> ^^ bitlbee author, upon reading your blog post
<pleia2> < wilmer> Otherwise cool :-)
<akk> I'm confused now. What should it be?
<akk> Which password shouldn't be the identify passwd?
<pleia2> not a real password
<akk> (I was guessing because none of the docs gives a hint what the various passwd args should be, but it seemed to work)
<pleia2> the add protocol in bitlbee isn't flexible enough to take an argument without a password, but it just ignores it
<akk> I picked something for it, then I used that same something as the server password in my xchat server dialog.
<pleia2> so it could be Ilikeponies :)
<akk> If those aren't the same, where else would I be setting the one that I have to set in the xchat dialog?
<pleia2> this is just for the initial addition of the twitter account
<pleia2> so in "account add twitter your-twitter-handle passwd" the "passwd" is random-whatever-I-get-ignored-anyway
<akk> Okay, so the register passwd one is the one that matters, and the one in account add is just any placeholder?
<pleia2> yep
<akk> Thanks! Will update. Please thank wilmer too.
<pleia2> will do :)
<jhanafrog> whoa, 79.99 for warcraft 2 battle.net edition?  that's absurd.
<jhanafrog> well, games are kind of like crack, so i guess it makes sense
<pleia2> still costs $30 for standard old warcraft 3
<akk> Updated the bitlbee post.
<pleia2> perfect!
<akk> whew :)
<jhanafrog> warcraft 3 won't run on my system well, warcraft 2 is even slightly sluggish
<jhanafrog> :|
<jhanafrog> when i got this notebook i didn't plan on playing any 3d games
<pleia2> yeah
<jhanafrog> when i was at ucla the other day, i found out they had a PC lan gaming arcade at the student union
<jhanafrog> it was $4 / hr
<pleia2> they were good games so I'm not surprised people still play them, but it does weird me out a little to see the new WC3 boxes in stores (that did come out a DECADE ago, right?!)
<jhanafrog> there were like 4 people playing, on a saturday
<jhanafrog> dang, has it been that long?
<jhanafrog> it seems like just yesterday
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-25
<pleia2> actually the wikipedia tells me it came out in 2002, so only 9 years ago :)
<jhanafrog> plus the frozen throne came out even later
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> 2003
<pleia2> I never got the expansion pack
<jhanafrog> i did, it was fun
<pleia2> I used to play the game aaaalll the time with my ex-husband, I am not sure why, he always lost
<pleia2> I even tried mixing it up by playing random every time so I didn't get too good at one faction
<jhanafrog> did you use cracks?
<pleia2> nope
<jhanafrog> i used to play online with random
<jhanafrog> i think my highest level was 15
<pleia2> I always played through wine, so no battle.net for me
<jhanafrog> or was it 14?  i don't remember, it was pathetic though
<pleia2> only played at home or at lan parties
<jhanafrog> oh, battle.net doesn't work through wine?
<jhanafrog> interesting
<pleia2> it's complicated
<pleia2> the wine support back then wasn't great, so you could get it to run, but it fell over itself when you tried to download the battle.net patches
<jhanafrog> hmmm, yeah, battle.net "doesn't work" through wine for me either
<jhanafrog> even now
<jhanafrog> but i suspect it's this "demo" i'm trying
<pleia2> I got Diablo 2 working with battle.net in 2006: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=980
<jhanafrog> and there were like a ton, since there were all these cracks
<jhanafrog> i wonder when blizzard will make "Angeles 1"
<pleia2> but then I never played it because I was bored of it and battle.net is scary
<jhanafrog> ha. :|
<pleia2> it didn't used to be so spammy
 * pleia2 nostalgia
<jhanafrog> i got "instakilled" once and then stopped playing it on battle.net
<jhanafrog> i never got the diablo 2 expansion set
<pleia2> sad
<jhanafrog> females seem to like that game a lot
<jhanafrog> i don't know why
<pleia2> we like killing things
<jhanafrog> or...maybe it's because they always like the "bad boys", and who's badder than satan himself?
<pleia2> hahaha
<pleia2> I named one of my cats Baal
<pleia2> I've moved on since then, my cats now are Simcoe and... oh darn... Caligula
<jhanafrog> or, herself, i'm not sure anyone has verified The Accuser's gender
<jhanafrog> ah, Baal is nostalgic
<jhanafrog> Kaligula, isn't that the murderous disciple of the Buddha with the bad Karma?
<pleia2> oh, this is good: http://bash.org/?14409
<jhanafrog> bad stuff kept happening to him :(
<jhanafrog> this is scary:  WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  remastersys  Install these packages without verification [y/N]? y
<pleia2> nah, Caligula is the murderous, perverted emperor of rome
<jhanafrog> oh, i always think of Nero
<pleia2> perfect name for a cat, no?
<jhanafrog> i guess they had a few
<pleia2> yeah
<jhanafrog> i named my cat Shinobi
<jhanafrog> i had another one named Boshido
<jhanafrog> Boshido is dead :(
<pleia2> aww
<jhanafrog> Shinobi is missing a tooth
<jhanafrog> haha, funny
<jhanafrog> wrt bash.org
<jhanafrog> okay then, i guess i'll go over there now
<aaditya> I'm tempted to respond to the last message on the mailing list informing them about the event tonight (though they would probably know about it), but that'd make me even more late for the Ubuntu hour.
 * aaditya throws smoke bombs around and fades away.
<gadgetdevil> The Sony Z is 1080p sub 13 inch, but it is no way under 13000
<gadgetdevil> *1300
<lfitz> is the intel 855gm module available in the latest kernel? we are at ubuntu lake forest, trying to figure this out...
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
<quavmo> Howdy!
<quavmo> I'm at Ubuntu Hour in Mountain View!
<quavmo> I n the Red Rock Cafe, woohoo!
<quavmo> Hey, jtatum, pleia2, see you soon?
<jledbetter> quavmo, I think jtatum is on his way :)
<quavmo> He's right here!
<jledbetter> Woot!
<jtatum> and here i am
<jledbetter> jtatum, Welcome to California
<pleia2> sorry, HOA meeting tonight, couldn't make it down :(
<pleia2> (my boyfriend is on the board, so he has to come home for meetings, no ride home from mt view for me!)
<jtatum> no worries pleia2
<jtatum> greetings violajack
<violajack> Hi, coming to you from Ubuntu hour Mountain View
<violajack> You're too far away jtatum, voice communications don't work across the table
<akk> I can pass messages ...
<dragonoid> Hi all
<dragonoid> How's it hangin'?
<dragonoid> Hello byron
 * dragonoid pokes violajack
 * dragonoid types something
<akk> HI, byron!
<dragonoid> For those who are wondering why I'm acting a bit different - we're testing xchat here..
<dragonoid> ;)
<akk> IRCing with people sitting at the same table FTW
<byron> Great for an IRC noob
<byron> Bye!
<jinjorge> just discovered there was a Ubuntu Hour this evening and I missed it
<iheartubuntu> no luck on the monitor or projector for me tonite
<iheartubuntu> i just took my entire dekstop computer and set it up in the board room
<iheartubuntu> it worked
<iheartubuntu> the laptop i tried to get to work with the projector also has Win7 on it and it could not connect to the projector either. so maybe im doing something wrong. ubuntu sees the monitor but doing Fn+F5 just gives me a blank screen on both the projector and laptop
<jhanafrog> is fn+f5 the right key sequence?  it should have a little monitor icon, i'm not sure if it's always fn+f5
<jhanafrog> iheartubuntu:
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: ignore what everyone is saying.  Power down the laptop, plug in the monitor, then power on the laptop.  Once you're in Ubuntu, use System > Administration > Monitors to configure your monitors.
<nhaines> That's the very first thing to try.  You can move on to other instructions if that doesn't work.
<iheartubuntu> hmm
<iheartubuntu> i have two monitor looking icons
<iheartubuntu> F5 and also F6
<iheartubuntu> one of them seems to do nothing
<iheartubuntu> the other turns my screeen black
<iheartubuntu> I had ubuntu seeing the projector and when i tried to switch to it, it just did nothing.
<iheartubuntu> i tried to do it all in Win7 side and nothing also. My next attempt was to boot into Ubuntu again with everything plugged in, but Win7 would not shut down :) like, ever.
<iheartubuntu> i had to disconnect the battery to turn it off so i never got to finally try.
<iheartubuntu> so yah i was in the monitors setting, but only after plugging in the projector
<nhaines> You're under no obligation to follow my advice, of course.  :)
<iheartubuntu> :)
<iheartubuntu> i will give that a try tomorrow when i get into work
<iheartubuntu> my speech went well
<iheartubuntu> sorta like a prep to get back into the speaking ring for me
<iheartubuntu> was a toastmaster back in boy scouts
<iheartubuntu> now hope i can somehow use this to help ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> off to bed. did not sleep last nite. good night nathan. nice talking as always!
<jhanafrog> i had assumed he tried restarting :)
<jhanafrog> oh he left :(
<jhanafrog> i'm up crazy early this morning
<iheartubuntu> akk - i didnt have luck last night with the projector :(
<akk> bummer, iheartubuntu :(
<iheartubuntu> i know it was hooked up right too
<iheartubuntu> so something im not doing right i guess
<akk> The hookup is pretty easy. The problems are almost always bios/software.
<iheartubuntu> nhaines gave me some tips, i'll bring the projector home tonite and test things and check the forums
<akk> Does it talk to a monitor but not the projector?
<iheartubuntu> how hard can this be :)
<iheartubuntu> they both acted the same
<iheartubuntu> monitor or projector
<iheartubuntu> i can see the desktop wallpaper, but no icons on the desktop
<iheartubuntu> no top and bottom bars either
<akk> Okay, so probably not a resolution problem. When it only happens on a projector, it can be that it's sending a resolution the projector doesn't like.
<akk> Oh, wait, so it is a resolution problem.
<iheartubuntu> you think?
<iheartubuntu> it looked like the wallpaper was the right size
<akk> Did you go through that dialog I pasted yesterday, where you set the resolution of the second monitor?
<iheartubuntu> i'll have to go through it again. i was pressed for time
<iheartubuntu> thanks to OO Impress, people were impressed :)
<akk> And, wait, gnome by default uses a second monitor as a second monitor, not as a dup of the first one.
<iheartubuntu> I ended up setting up my desktop system with big monitor in the room
<iheartubuntu> yah, i had to go into monitors setting and switch it
<iheartubuntu> even monitors recognized the monitor and projector
<iheartubuntu> strange i didnt at least see desktop icons
<iheartubuntu> could the projector be too old?
<akk> You switched it to make the second monitor be a dup of the first, but it wasn't showing the same thing?
<iheartubuntu> monitor is only a year old
<akk> If you were seeing anything at all, it isn't a too-old problem.
<iheartubuntu> i dont know if i duped thme
<iheartubuntu> them
<iheartubuntu> projector was bought in 2008 i believe
<iheartubuntu> 2007
<iheartubuntu> has the typical vga to vga connector
<akk> If gnome (or compiz or whatever) is treating them as separate screens, then you can drag a window from your laptop to the projector or back
<akk> but you won't see the same desktop on both, and only one will have top/bottom panels.
<iheartubuntu> should i not use compiz maybe?
<iheartubuntu> ok thanks
<akk> I don't know if gnome + another wm would make it easier or not.
<iheartubuntu> i'll copy/paste all our chat and see if i can trouble shoot this. i should be proficient at it all
<jhanafrog> btw iheartubuntu when you get a chance, what video chip?
<iheartubuntu> i can make a website but cant connect a projector. embarrassing :)
<jhanafrog> well, chipset might be a better term
<akk> My setup is a lot more straightforward and I just type an xrandr command to send output to another monitor
<iheartubuntu> chip?
<akk> which in a way is a lot simpler, but it's also a lot less gui and I don't have desktop effects, wobbly windows and all that.
<iheartubuntu> hmmm... its a laptop... not sure... i think it could be intel?
<jhanafrog> well, it's a notebook, i'm not sure if "card" really applies
<jhanafrog> like nvidia, ati, intel
<jhanafrog> ah, interesting
<iheartubuntu> OHHHhhh and i wonder if i have a problem because im using wubi on that system too
<jhanafrog> i have intel too, but i think the i915 driver is used for all intel chipsets
<jhanafrog> video chipsets that is
<akk> yes, I believe that's true
<jhanafrog> ah wubi, that's when i'll bow out
<jhanafrog> never used it
<akk> except maybe g500 which is some evil proprietary thing
 * akk has no clue about wubi either, had to google it just now
<akk> but if ubuntu is running directly on the hardware, not in a vm, I wouldn't think it would matter
<jhanafrog> i've read stuff on it, but...well...yeah, never used it
<iheartubuntu> i didnt want to delete Win7 on that laptop since im sorta borrowing it. I'll wipe Ubuntu off of it when i get around to shipping the laptop to inlaws
<jhanafrog> do you have a liveusb iheartubuntu?
<iheartubuntu> nope
<iheartubuntu> i shoulda ordered one from the ubuntu store
<iheartubuntu> dang
<jhanafrog> perhaps something to invest in.
<jhanafrog> yeah, i guess that would've been good
<jhanafrog> i may have an extra one you can borrow
<jhanafrog> there is one sitting in my mom's room that has been sitting there for like a month
<jhanafrog> well, if you have a livecd you can boot from that and see how the video works
<akk> wish they'd make it easier to make liveusb
<akk> you could always make a fedora liveusb and try from there :)
<iheartubuntu> im going to Frys at lunch
<iheartubuntu> 3TB drive for $130
<iheartubuntu> that should do me for a while
<iheartubuntu> i'll pick up a chip or two
<jhanafrog> ha, i've never succeeded in making a fedora liveusb
<jhanafrog> whoa, dude, isn't that overkill?
<iheartubuntu> what
<akk> I just dd it onto the usb stick
<iheartubuntu> two chips?
<iheartubuntu> i need backup for all my data
<jhanafrog> usbstick?
<jhanafrog> well, for one, why?
<iheartubuntu> 3TB for backup
<jhanafrog> and for two, do you have a lot of movies?
<iheartubuntu> a TON of movies
<iheartubuntu> all russian
<jhanafrog> 3TB for seeding :D
<iheartubuntu> downloaded form russian sites
<iheartubuntu> old soviet cartoons, movies, etc
<iheartubuntu> no
<iheartubuntu> no seeding
<jhanafrog> waaaaat?!  cartoons?!
<iheartubuntu> when my wifes family visits i want them to feel at home
<jhanafrog> ah, no torrents
<jhanafrog> no torrents make me sad
<iheartubuntu> have a library of their fave shows
<jhanafrog> i put up some torrents on my site http://fictionalphilosophy.org/share
<iheartubuntu> they can just plug into the TV and have fun
<jhanafrog> the movie "spring summer fall winter and spring" is good
<jhanafrog> sad T_T
<jhanafrog> well, i guess it's not "good" in the traditional sense
<iheartubuntu> is T_T a sad face? sorta looks like one
<jhanafrog> yeah, it's supposed to be
<jhanafrog> like this:  http://www.ericashenfelter.com/old/Wallpapers/autobot.jpg
<jhanafrog> i'm a sad robot :(
<iheartubuntu> pliea2 is there anything i need to post today? Palo Alto Ubuntu Hour?
<pleia2> nope, nothing today
<iheartubuntu> mm k thanks
<pleia2> palo alto isn't until next friday :)
<iheartubuntu> ohh is that the one that got moved
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> now it's the same day as jono's jam in walnut creek
<pleia2> but it's in the evening and the jam is in the dyatime
<akk> Probably not many people will drive from WC to PA.
<pleia2> I live in between, so if I didn't have work I'd consider both
<iheartubuntu> from West Coast to Pennsylvania?
<iheartubuntu> ohh walnut creek
<iheartubuntu> 8GB flash drive at Frys = $9
<iheartubuntu> also at Frys = acer 10.1" netbook, 160GB hd and 1GB mem = $189
<iheartubuntu> wow thats cheap
<pleia2> it's sad that they don't do the SSD thing so much in netbooks anymore
<pleia2> I guess consumers assume bigger harddrive is always better :(
<akk> Yes, it is. SSD netbooks are so awesome.
<iheartubuntu> that would be great
<akk> They never figured out they should advertise that as a great feature
<akk> whereas they know how to advertise "160GB"
<pleia2> yeah
<iheartubuntu> im considering to extend the life of my desktops to switch them to SSD for the main drive and put my current drives as slaves
<akk> They need to stress the battery life, or speed differences, or something.
<pleia2> to me the old harddrives make the netbook pretty much useless
<iheartubuntu> i jsut want to see Ubuntu FLY
<pleia2> ssd means I can play catch with it!
<akk> I still have a spinning disk in my laptop and it's okay -- but I do appreciate the advantages of SSD.
<akk> (do they make 1.8" IDE SSDs?)
<iheartubuntu> i wonder if you can plug in an SSD into the SSD card reader slot and boot off of it?
<pleia2> akk: I don't think so
<iheartubuntu> its no fun taking apart laptops :|
<akk> iheartubuntu: Most laptops don't boot off SD card, AFAIK, but you could probably set up a grub entry and PLOP to do that.
<pleia2> oh hey, the internet tells me they do
 * iheartubuntu has three that are apart laying around the house
<KB1JWQ> I had a laptop running Lucid in the early beta phase.
<akk> Maybe really new ones do.
<KB1JWQ> SSD in it.  Boot time according to bootchart was 12.93 seconds.
<iheartubuntu> i was thinking just point it in the bios like u can do to boot off of usb first or whatever
<iheartubuntu> hi KB1JWQ
<KB1JWQ> iheartubuntu: Booting off of an external USB key isn't going to save you any time.
<KB1JWQ> iheartubuntu: You're going to find that the USB drive becomes a bottleneck.
<iheartubuntu> jeez... 1.5TB western digital for $69
<iheartubuntu> external
<KB1JWQ> iheartubuntu: What's the real-world problem you're trying to solve though?  How often do you boot your machine, and how fast do you want it to go? :-)
<iheartubuntu> 2TB internal for $79
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, it's crazynuts these days.
<KB1JWQ> iheartubuntu: Crappy 5400 though?
<iheartubuntu> i shut my machine off every time i go to bed or leave the house
<iheartubuntu> its a dekstop so i dont want it using electricity
<iheartubuntu> 32mb transfer
<KB1JWQ> iheartubuntu: Depending on how long you're gone for, low power mode may be better powerwise.
<iheartubuntu> u mean hibernating?
<iheartubuntu> at work i dont have a choice since all the main power switches get turned off
 * iheartubuntu needs computer connected to brain
<KB1JWQ> iheartubuntu: Where the heck do you work that KILLS POWER TO THE BUILDING? :-)
<iheartubuntu> own biz
<iheartubuntu> we have machines generating hundreds of thousands of Kv
<iheartubuntu> we shut off EVERYTHING so no power surges destroy the machines at night
<iheartubuntu> cant afford to lose any expensive machines
 * kdub_ updates wiki page
 * iheartubuntu still cant get frankenstein to come alive tho
<yantrashilpi> iheartubuntu: and saves a load on the power bills I bet?
<iheartubuntu> yah
<jhanafrog> too bad you couldn't isolate the electricity
<jhanafrog> like computers on this circuit
<jhanafrog> other machinery on something else
<jhanafrog> then you could suspend
<jhanafrog> which would save time
<jhanafrog> not much, but it could add up to something significant
<iheartubuntu> there are some things we are thinking of and taking to the electric company when we increase to 440v setup
<yantrashilpi> iheartubuntu: does that mean you'll have a tesla charging station, hahaha.
<iheartubuntu> i wish :)
<jhanafrog> i wonder at what point it makes sense to shutdown a system instead of using suspend
<jhanafrog> it probably costs less than 7 cents to power a system that is suspended for a day i'm guessing
<jhanafrog> since it's like 7 cents an hour to power an lcd tv
<yantrashilpi> jhanafrog: I think it's more of a time factor than power, right?
<jhanafrog> yantrashilpi: you mean $ factor?
<yantrashilpi> possibly.
<jhanafrog> that actually brings up an interesting question
<jhanafrog> how much electricity is generated each day, it could be a power factor if green is the goal
<yantrashilpi> ahh yes, then I think it is still better to turn everything off or hibernate might be an option.
<yantrashilpi> what are the most hungry components?
<iheartubuntu> in a house or in the ocmputer
<iheartubuntu> computer
<iheartubuntu> i know a desktop draws a lot more than a laptop
<iheartubuntu> dont know how much off hand
<yantrashilpi> computer
<yantrashilpi> how much cna we really save? is it easier to just turn off the monitors
<yantrashilpi> and not worry about the desktops
<yantrashilpi> also there is component degradation.
<yantrashilpi> you can keep the desktops running all the time but fans will degrade much faster than when they are turned off and not working I'd imagine.
<yantrashilpi> it is ALWAYS more green to extend life of a component or reuse it rather than buy a new low power one.
<yantrashilpi> if that's the goal that is.
<akk> Some desktops can draw around 70-100 watts, like an incandescent bulb, just sitting there (not counting the monitor).
<akk> Others are more like 20-25.
<kdub_> coming from a kernel development point of view, power management is a reeaallll PITA :P
<akk> hmm, actually no, 25 is about rock bottom for a desktop, 40 is more typical for an efficient one.
<akk> I got my dual atom machine down to 25W idle with a PicoPSU and a laptop disk.
<kdub_> 25 would surprise me too
<akk> This faster Intel machine can get down to 35 at idle, with a laptop disk and no services like hal running.
<kdub_> i know DarkwingDuck is in San Diego county,  is there anyone else in San Diego county in IRC?
<yantrashilpi> so I'd guess turning it off/hibernate would be the best option
<akk> yes, though suspend isn't much worse -- only 1-3 watts typically, for a machine that suspends properly.
<akk> If you're interested in power usage, a kill-a-watt (about $20) is a great investment -- it's fun and sometimes surprising to see how much power things use.
<akk> e.g. plug the tv-vcr-stereo complex into it when they're all "off"
<yantrashilpi> ahhh akk that's a smart tool... I should do that. Now i usually just turn everything off when I leave the house.
<akk> We do too -- but "turn off" these days doesn't mean "off", since most devices just go to standby mode.
<akk> Including computers -- for instance, macs use just as much power "off" as they do in "sleep".
<akk> (still not much, though, 2W or something)
<akk> I shouldn't say "macs" as it that's all macs ... that's mac minis, we don't have any others to measure.
<akk> On one desktop machine I found that unplugging the internal DVD saved 2 watts.
<akk> I wasn't using it to read or burn DVDs; just having it plugged in (I think that was IDE, not SATA) upped the machine's power use by that much.
<jhanafrog> i wonder if suspend is better for component life than hibernate, since there is more power cycling through.  not sure how to test that one
<jhanafrog> probably need some solid EE theory to figure it out
<jhanafrog> i guess that is only true for mechanical devices, like hard drives and fans, i guess because of newton's 2nd law
<jhanafrog> object in motion and all that
<iheartubuntu> sys76 sells an ion meerkat netbox (or something like that).. a desktop that draws only 10w
<iheartubuntu> their prices are pretty out of line the more i investigate.
<iheartubuntu> i can but something equal for half the price elsewhere.
<iheartubuntu> i dont mind supporting open source community, but when prices reach almost double... i dont know
<iheartubuntu> thats like people selling ubuntu discs for $20
<iheartubuntu> ok not exaclty like it, but still
<pleia2> you pay for the testing and support that goes along with the assurance that it'll work flawlessly with linux (can be vital for servers and high end laptops)
<pleia2> but admittedly I haven't bought from a linux vendor either
<iheartubuntu> i just picked up a 1TB portable hard drive at frys for $80.. awesome. so small! no power cord either :)
<iheartubuntu> frys is only a couple miles away :) :)
<DarkwingDuck> What's up kdub_?
<pleia2> oh fail, I'm going to be in the wrong bit of the world for the typical day for the SF Ubuntu Hour day these next two months
<yantrashilpi> pleia2: there is no such thing as wrong bit of the world :). Enjoy your times away, hahah.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<DarkwingDuck> whoot!
<DarkwingDuck> Someone gave me a little Acer AspireOne netbook today
<pleia2> nice
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<DarkwingDuck> Small
<DarkwingDuck> Not used the the keyboard
<DarkwingDuck> But, I put my ubuntu graphic on it
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Thinking about putting Arch on there and have a non gui netbook
<kdub_> DarkwingDuck: i was just trying to see if you knew any other san diego area people who hang out in irc
<kdub_> and, arch is a good distro, i used it for a year when it was starting. hopefully only got better since 2008
<DarkwingDuck> I'm just looking for CLI only :)
<iheartubuntu> Congrats DarkwingDuck for joining the beginners team!
<pleia2> he joined the beginners team *council* :)
<DarkwingDuck> I've been part of the BT for a while
<DarkwingDuck> I was just elected on the council
<jhanafrog> congrats DarkwingDuck on joining the beginners team ;)
<jhanafrog> apparently FAFSA thinks linux and firefox are an "unsupported browser", but at least it allows the viewing of the page
<jhanafrog> with chromium it flat out denies it
<yantrashilpi> congratulations DarkwingDuck !
<yantrashilpi> jhanafrog: I think many of those govt sites still support only IE6 I think :)
<yantrashilpi> I wish Aneesh would do something about that.
<jhanafrog> who's Aneesh?
<yantrashilpi> the US CTO I believe.
<yantrashilpi> kinda like a CTO for the government.
<yantrashilpi> I may have his name wrong.
<jhanafrog> Aneesh Chopra, i see
<iheartubuntu> ohh yes sorry :)
<jhanafrog> cool yantrashilpi thanks for info
<yantrashilpi> sure no problem!
<yantrashilpi> I remember him being appointed and then suddenly a bunch of twitter people were talking about him being at SXSW
<jhanafrog> sxsw?  what was he doing there?
<jhanafrog> does he play a musical instrument?
<yantrashilpi> haha, i don't know. networking I guess... it's like a tech + arts thing right?
<yantrashilpi> lots of techies and artists.
<jhanafrog> i thought sxsw was just music
<jhanafrog> cool
<jhanafrog> as if music wasn't enough ;)
<yantrashilpi> hahaha jhanafrog music is never enough ;)
<yantrashilpi> oh wait... yes it is.
<jhanafrog> i can use my computer like i can play a flute...not well
<jhanafrog> i love this flute piece:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgmEgrX5aWc
<iheartubuntu> wow, ubuntu didnt even give me a time frame for transferring 4 GB of data. QUICK
<iheartubuntu> i need another 1TB now :)
<akk> pretty, jhanafrog
<jhanafrog> i find it gut wrenching
<jhanafrog> if i allow it to be
<jhanafrog> er, hold on while i learn to write 0's and 1's to a platter iheartubuntu
 * akk just got back from looking at flooded creeks and coots and egrets ... the music is going nicely with the photos
<yantrashilpi> it is what I call wonderful melancholy jhanafrog ... on that note did anyone else enjoy the rain at all?
<jhanafrog> on that note, what is the note for wonderful melachnoly, a C flat?
<pleia2> I enjoyed the rain at first...
<yantrashilpi> jhanafrog: I think it is the B minor scale... I am probably wrong.
<jhanafrog> i neither enjoyed the rain nor despised the rain
<jhanafrog> when it got on me, and the wind made me cold, i went inside
<jhanafrog> when i felt claustrophobic inside, i went outside under a tree
<jhanafrog> this is interesting:  http://www.youtube.com/creators?x=creatorinstitute  you might be interested iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> what is standard for doing presentations? just running the Impress file from within Impress? What I ended up doing was convert it to PDF so it could be viewed easy on any machine.
<iheartubuntu> with PDF it must embed my transitions too. Very nice.
<akk> You're getting animated transitions in PDF?
<iheartubuntu> in evince YAH
<iheartubuntu> even in adobe reader 9 and okular
<akk> Huh, wonder if that's that embedded javascript thing that news articles keep saying to turn off because it has so many security holes?
<iheartubuntu> pdfs with javascript?
<akk> Most people seem to present impress from within impress, but it's helpful to keep a PDF around (or a ppt,if it's for a nonlinux group) in case you need to present on another machine.
<jono> hey fokks
<jono> folks
<jono> can anyone make it to the Walnut Creek Global Jam a week today?
<jono> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/701/detail/
<akk> and yes, adobe added JS to PDF some time ago, and that's part of why PDF is now the leading vector for malware, surpassing even MS Word.
<yantrashilpi> hmmm I"m using nitro on windows and evince on ubuntu so hopefully that alleviates the issue.
<yantrashilpi> I'm thinking if you can get an net connection just do it using one of hte online utilities
<yantrashilpi> if possible.
<akk> I use html so I know my presentations work from online. :)
<kdub_> walnut creek's a bit far for me down here :P
<akk> yeah, walnut creek's a long way, especially on a weekday.
<iheartubuntu> but is there javascript within PDF files generated in ubuntu?
<akk> iheartubuntu: I don't think standard PDF includes animation, does it?
<iheartubuntu> i dont think so
<iheartubuntu> not unless you print it out and flip the pages real fast :)
<iheartubuntu> or roll your scroll wheel
<iheartubuntu> :p
<akk> so it must be doing javascript, if you're seeing animated transitions
<akk> or flash -- apparently you can embed flash inside pdf
 * akk liked pdf better when it was a format for printed documents
<jhanafrog> it's too bad we can't just utilize technology to have like a video conference
<iheartubuntu> wait. so evince and openoffice needs java installed to handle transitions?
<jhanafrog> that could potentially be a killerapp
 * jhanafrog writes a word of code, gives up
<akk> java != javascript
<iheartubuntu> we could skype
<akk> they're not even related, completely different languages with confusingly similar names
<jhanafrog> what about empathy?  how does it handle voice and video?
<iheartubuntu> you have my empathy janafrog
<iheartubuntu> jhanafrog
<iheartubuntu> ribit
<jhanafrog> we could try skype, i've used it before
<jhanafrog> but if there's an foss tool, i'd rather use it
<iheartubuntu> i have no camera hooked to this system. empathy thinks my tv card is the webcam
<jhanafrog> i've never tried empathy, since i don't know anybody that uses it
<iheartubuntu> you know me
<jhanafrog> you use it?
 * iheartubuntu wishes we could do avatars in irc
<iheartubuntu> im using it now
<iheartubuntu> cant you tell?
<jhanafrog> let me see if i can turn the camera on even
<akk> I've heard good things about Big Blue Button for web conferencing.
<akk> They had a booth at SCALE but I couldn't really tell much about it from there.
<jhanafrog> is it in the repositories?
<jhanafrog> it's hard to remember the words on the screen are supposed to represent people
<iheartubuntu> http://www.bigbluebutton.org/
<iheartubuntu> u can do a demo on their page
<jhanafrog> ah "new call" that's pretty cool
<jhanafrog> is it FOSS?
<iheartubuntu> theres nothing to download? its all on the web?
<jhanafrog> there's no way this will work if i can't get cheese to work
<jhanafrog> that's my bet anyway
<iheartubuntu> that would be EXCELLENT for Ubuntu Classroom
<iheartubuntu> overview: http://www.bigbluebutton.org/overview
<iheartubuntu> voice and camera, even screen sharing
<jhanafrog> i'm joining a demo :D
<iheartubuntu> chat
<iheartubuntu> presentations area
<iheartubuntu> very nice
<iheartubuntu> how to install on ubuntu - http://code.google.com/p/bigbluebutton/wiki/InstallationUbuntu
<iheartubuntu> akk i did not see them there. did they have any examples running?
<akk> No, at least not when I was there. That would have made for a better booth.
<iheartubuntu> on the verge of doing a fresh install on my computer im using right now. is it advisable to use a gparted to format the drive or even do a complete write to zero of my drive?
<iheartubuntu> or is the tool on the ubuntu disc adequate
<iheartubuntu> ive always just used the disc
<akk> gparted is a bit easier, more visual, but the tool in the installer is fine.
<akk> I usually use the installer if I'm installing anyway, gparted if I'm partitioning an external drive on a machine that's already running.
<iheartubuntu> i was just curious if there are any benefits doing a complete wipe of the drive separate from what the livecd does (like speed up the drive since its wiped clean??)
 * iheartubuntu asks the dumb questions
<akk> none that I know of
<akk> unless you have super seekrit data you're trying to erase
<iheartubuntu> wow u can even call a phone # to do the conference on big blue button to get the audio
<Guest28722> it looks like they weren't too keen on the idea of self-defense training at noisebridge
<Guest28722> oops
<jhanafrog> i guess they want to narrow down the center, to keep it relatively specialized, which i can understand
<jhanafrog> but it's an interesting exploration to see how it would be received...
<pleia2> it's pretty packed in there stuff-wise, not sure they'd have the room for it
<jhanafrog> where there's a will there's a way
<jhanafrog> but yeah, it isn't optimal
<jhanafrog> when i was in san francisco i was training with some guy i met on craigslist
<jhanafrog> oh yeah, you met him pleia2, i met up with him at that ubuntu hour
<pleia2> ah, cool
<pleia2> also, I just realized who you are, I can't keep track of your nicknames :)
<jhanafrog> he's a shorter japanese dude
<jhanafrog> just trying to keep everyone on their toes, either that, or keep things interesting :)
<jhanafrog> now if i could only figure out why my nickname gets changed to guest, i should probably just reinstall irssi.
<jhanafrog> oh right, big blue button, forgot
<jhanafrog> well, it looks like the webcam is working in flash on bigbluebutton
<jhanafrog> which is shocking
<jhanafrog> (for dramatic effect)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-26
<crashsystems> Anyone in here ever use OpenVPN in ubuntu?
<akk> I have, but not very often.
<crashsystems> I just purchased service from PRQ, but am having problems getting it to work.
<crashsystems> The VPN connects just fine, but no packets get through
<crashsystems> all pings give me "destination host unreachable"
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: you haz email
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: I do?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: yeah, sent to your kubuntu addy
<nUboon2Age> aaditya: you there?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-27
<jhanafrog> i thought this was pretty cool, i'll have to visit someday:  http://blog.crashspace.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/crash-manifesto-large.jpg
 * DarkwingDuck pokes pleia2 
<DarkwingDuck> grantbow: if I could get my hands on a ExoPC I would LOVE to do any wiki work with it.
<jhanafrog> "they like to exchange protein strains.  that must be why they shake hands." -Kodos
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: hi
<DarkwingDuck> Hey pleia2. I like the idea and after April 7th I'll have time to put toward getting it on it's feet again.
<DarkwingDuck> My standard answer... "After April 7"
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: I'll be away Apr 8-16 ...but after that!
<DarkwingDuck> sounds good pleia2
<pleia2> mostly I just wanted to connect the dots to make sure we don't duplicate effort anywhere, and to let you know of my interest :)
<DarkwingDuck> I don't know why we couldn't open it up again.
<icarus81> Hello
<jhanafrog> Hello
<icarus81> Hi I having a werid sound issue with my computer. I came to see if I could get some ideas on why it isn't working correctly.
<icarus81> Is this the right Chat for that or should I go elsewhere?
<jhanafrog> if this is your ubuntu user group, then sure :)
<icarus81> Yeah I am in Cali.
<jhanafrog> cool
<icarus81> So my sound only plays clear with aplay but when I use totem or mplayer I get werid feedback
<jhanafrog> well, i can try to help you, but between audio driver, alsa, pulseaudio, and gstreamer it isn't easy.  what version of ubuntu, icarus81?
<icarus81> 10.10
<icarus81> icarus is fine
<jhanafrog> huh?
<icarus81> you can just call me icarus not icarus81
<jhanafrog> i use tab complete, so that i don't have to type your name out
<jhanafrog> i do it so you get notified in your irc client
<jhanafrog> in case you are multitasking
<icarus81> ah, I see
<jhanafrog> so it's an issue with gstreamer and pulseaudio
<jhanafrog> that's my guess
<jhanafrog> i'm not really sure what will fix the feedback problem
<icarus81> I don't think I have pulse but I know i have gstreamer
<jhanafrog> do ps aux | grep pulseaudio in a terminal
<jhanafrog> if it's a default install you have pulse
<jhanafrog> it should show you like 3 lines, one of them will be the grep command and the other should be pulseaudio with pid and everything, something like this:  /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<icarus81> yeah I have pulse
<icarus81> this is the command aplay -D plughw:1,7 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav sound comes out fine with this but when I play anything I got feedback I though it was the cable but I used a diffrent one.
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems is probably a good place to start
<pleia2> ok, for April and May I bumped the SF Ubuntu Hour a week later (so, 3rd Wednesday)
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
<pleia2> there, reminders for meeting tonight sent out :)
<jhanafrog> icarus81: let me know how it goes.  i'm curious, i've had sound trouble before.
<jhanafrog> i just saw one of these:  http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2311/1533431859_6d34f86965.jpg
<jhanafrog> he is outside on my outer shirt
<jhanafrog> i wasn't sure if i should allow it to crawl on me
<jhanafrog> they're called Phidippus apparently
<jhanafrog> i'm gonna' go outside and look at it :)
<pleia2> good luck :)
<jhanafrog> it apparently ran off :|
<jhanafrog> i was creeped out putting my outer shirt on
<jhanafrog> i thought it might be hiding in it
<jhanafrog> this kind of put fedora in perspective for me:  https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=638477#c149
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-19
<kdub> hola everyone!
<pleia2> evening, kdub
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-20
<jyo> Anyone have any domain registrar recommendations? Besides gandi and GKG.
<greg-g> gandi :)
<DonkeyHotei> nehru :P
<bkerensa> jyo: namecheap
<bkerensa> I have had hundreds of domains with them just in the last two years
<erichammond> namecheap
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-21
<bkerensa> what erichammond said :)
<philipballew_> during uds the a's have a 2 doller ticket sale. http://oakland.athletics.mlb.com/oak/ticketing/bart_2_wed.jsp
<philipballew_> thoughts?
<philipballew_> unless its a day game. I ididnt look
<pleia2> yeah, it's a day game (I did look)
<philipballew> darn
<jyo> There's a bunch of A's night games during UDS though. :D
<MarkDude> jyo, yes there are. Let's see how many want to go to a game
<MarkDude> If justa few - I can get the tickets. if 20 or so- we can get a group discount
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-22
<locodir-user> hi, I hope someone can help me. I am running gnome 3.0 on ubuntu 11.04 and the search function isn't finding my newly installed applications
<I_have_a_problem> hi, can someone help me?
<iScream> wtf
<iScream> i just got this email:
<iScream> From: Maurice Johnson <103730258B@gmail.com>
<iScream> Reply-to: Maurice Johnson <103730258B@gmail.com>
<iScream> To: Daniel Gimpelevich <daniel@gimpelevich.san-francisco.ca.us>
<iScream> Subject: membership renewal
<iScream> Date: Thu, 22 Mar 2012 23:42:33 -0000
<iScream> Interested in membership renewal!
<iScream> --
<iScream> This message was sent from Launchpad by
<iScream> Maurice Johnson (https://launchpad.net/~103730258b)
<iScream> to each member of the Ubuntu California team using the "Contact this team"
<iScream> link on the Ubuntu California team page
<iScream> (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california).
<iScream> For more information see
<iScream> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ContactingPeople
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-23
<bkerensa> iScream: not to worry its because he probably got expired by LP and is trying to figure out how to rejoin the LP team
<philipballew_> bkerensa, i got that to...
<bkerensa> philipballew: probably your LP team's contact setting is set to message everyone
<bkerensa> instead of having a set e-mail
 * philipballew_ is a noob
<MarkDude> Darkwing, ping
<Darkwing> MarkDude: you still up?
<MarkDude> usually am
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Are you registered for UDS?
<bkerensa> Darkwing: long time no see ;p
<MarkDude> No
<MarkDude> I thouhgt I was allowed to crash it
 * MarkDude is a FOSS luminary
<MarkDude> When it was in Belgium The infamous Bert Desmet was able to attend, just due to his legendary status
<Darkwing> Hey bkerensa
<Darkwing> I've turned job hunting into a full time job.
<bkerensa> Darkwing: What will happen to Ubuntu Leadership?
<bkerensa> :P
<Darkwing> bkerensa: I left that after UDS-P
<bkerensa> Darkwing: So did everyone else it seems :P
<bkerensa> its just a idling channel now :D
<Darkwing> It went in a totally different direction than I had dreamed.
<bkerensa> Darkwing: Yeah?
<Darkwing> and I got caught holding cat when everyone got upset with it.
<Darkwing> So, I quietly bowed out.
<bkerensa> Darkwing: Well it has been inactive for months now
<Darkwing> but I'm still looking for work.
<bkerensa> :)
<Darkwing> Yeah, I gathered.
<bkerensa> literally since after you left
<bkerensa> :D
<Darkwing> I kinda feel bad about that.
<bkerensa> I might discuss it at UDS-Q and see whats going to happen with it
<Darkwing> :) I might sit in if there isn't anything else.
<bkerensa> I moderate the mailing list with valorie and akgraner was supposed to lead us but with her new linaro gig idk whats up
<bkerensa> she is a busy person indeed :D
<Darkwing> Yeah. I figured as much. Did Randall ever finish that document?
<Darkwing> well, Randall/Vancouver Team
<bkerensa> Darkwing: Nope nope :) I think he is too preoccupied with spreading jam on faces :P
<Darkwing> :P:P
<Darkwing> I'm just looking for something that pays me.
<bkerensa> if you watch Planet you know what I mean
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Darkwing: no doubt
<Darkwing> after what Canonical did to me... I was a bit burned out.
<Darkwing> Jorge was even pissed.
<bkerensa> Darkwing: Oh? Did you get hired on there?
<bkerensa> Feel free to PM if you want
<bkerensa> :P
<Darkwing> No. 7 months of interviews I find out I didn't get it by reading it on Jonos blog.
<pleia2> MarkDude: if you crash it you don't get a pretty printed nametag!
<pleia2> registration isn't hard
<pleia2> and that was a couple years ago, biertie wasn't fedora famouse yet, we just welcome everyone who is interested
<pleia2> -e
<pleia2> Darkwing: I didn't realize you quit the Leadership team :\
<pleia2> someone on the CC was asking about it the other day, I just told them that it had quietly gone dormant as people got busy with work/life stuff
<pleia2> (we were anticipating some sort of document to review this cycle)
 * MarkDroid does plan on registering for UDS  :)
<MarkDroid> Hello seidos
<seidos> \o MarkDroid
<seidos> Hello
<MarkDroid> How's things been?
<seidos> Good question.
<seidos> Um, you know...this and that, tit for tat, quid pro quo science and religion.
<seidos> been doing all right, fighting the good fight proverbially
<MarkDroid> Ok how about... What have you been doing?
<seidos> are you doing well?
<seidos> trying to stay in the moment
<iScream> fighting is bad.
<MarkDroid> Awesomeness
<seidos> not proverbially
<MarkDroid> Silly Daniel
<seidos> Wawsome
<MarkDroid> Fighting is not always bad
<iScream> silliness is awseome, yes
<MarkDroid> Like ending slavery
<MarkDroid> I have been throwing myself into art. I decided I can't put it off anymore. Im an artist :)
<iScream> a conceptual artist?
<MarkDroid> Sorta.
<MarkDroid> Actually taking pics . And then editing them. So they look nice
<iScream> no giant umbrellas in the desert, though
<dragon> That's not excluded, is it? ^
<MarkDroid> We do have some umbrellas
<MarkDroid> And a parasol
<MarkDroid> No dragon . That's on the list
<MarkDroid> Also a few i call ENLIGHTENMENT
<MarkDroid> Sitting on a lotus of Enlightenment
<iScream> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berenice_Abbott
<dragon> That sounds interesting.
<iScream> http://www.thefedoralounge.com/archive/index.php/t-4884.html
<seidos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linear_algebra
<iScream> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analytic_geometry
<seidos> i don't think either of these is going to work
 * seidos gets eyes pad
<seidos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sphere
<seidos> i think i've lost sight in my left eye
<MarkDroid> Just don't loose sight in your third :)
<seidos> i losed it temporarily
 * iScream just lost The Game
<Darkwing> pleia2: Yeah, right after UDS when I had a talk with Amber about what the Leadership team was actually doing.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-24
<MarkDude> hey there DMFG did you go to DVLUG?
<MarkDude> grantbow, ^^^
<Darkwing> Ohhhhhh AWESOME! http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/02/linux-computer-the-size-of-a-thumb-drive-now-available-for-preorder.ars
<philipballew> something to fan the flames of the linux world http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/252516/why_linux_on_the_desktop_is_dead.html
<greg-g> I stopped caring at "pcworld.com"
<philipballew> greg-g, This site now is on my list of troll sites I think
<philipballew> I found the link on reddit
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-25
<jyo> Man, the irssi documentation is kinda obtuse on setting up and managing multiple servers.
<Darkwing> jyo: Use /connect server.name.bla
<Darkwing> jyo: For multi servers in irssi
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-18
<MarkDude> Hello philipballew
<philipballew> MarkDude, whats crackin?
<MarkDude> Corned beef and potatoes
<MarkDude> And Pi
<MarkDude> Hows things with you?
<MarkDude> Did I ask you if you were ordained in Dudeism?
<MarkDude> Even if you are not officially, you are in spirit
<philipballew> MarkDude, not yet officially. Whan can we make it official?
<MarkDude> http://dudeism.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [Dudeism - Ordination by the Religion of The Big Lebowski]
 * MarkDude was just yelled for dinner
<MarkDude> bbs
<philipballew> Really making a name for yourself there
<pleia2> philipballew: could you handle post meeting tasks? (from last week :\)
<philipballew> pleia2, yes, however I will need to do that Tuesday afternoon evening.
<philipballew> Is that alright?
<pleia2> yes, thanks :)
<philipballew> alright, I will remember, however if I do not, then nag me on tuesday and I "should" get to that.
 * philipballew has no ground to stand on with his track record of not doing post meeting tasks
<MarkDude> philipballew: how am I makin a name?
<bkerensa> ;d
<MarkDude> grantbow: ping
<MarkDude> PM
<grantbow> pong
<toddc> I am getting dizzy
<bkerensa> pleia2: GSoC deadline is 8 business days from now and no word from Canonical Legal/Finance yet
<bkerensa> le sigh
<pleia2> bkerensa: nudge jono?
<pleia2> maybe he can push things along
<jono> bkerensa, do you have a contact you have been working with?
<bkerensa> pleia2: I just e-mailed back dholbach and let him know that we cannot apply until we have approval yet
<bkerensa> jono: so dholbach put us in touch with Katherine from Finance/Legal?
<jono> bkerensa, ok
<bkerensa> but she has not given approval yet
<jono> bkerensa, I recommend you email her and emphasize the urgency
<jono> and copy me in
<bkerensa> kk
<jono> legal are always slow
<jono> in every company in the world
<jono> lol
<pleia2> thanks jono :)
<jono> pleia2, np
<grantbow> +1
<jono> btw, I am writing up a blog post now summarizing some of the changes in response to community concerns
<jono> will have this online soon
<jono> will be another good opportunity for discussion :-)
<pleia2> great, and tomorrow is good for hangout (have work meeting 19-20UTC, but it's on IRC and a meeting occurs after ours, so we tend to end on time :))
<jono> pleia2, awesome, yeah I am going to mention this in the post
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa looks forward to reading the blog post
<bkerensa> jono: send me the link and ill reddit
<jono> bkerensa, will do when it is done, thanks!
<pleia2> greg-g: having a roof afternoon if you're around/available for change of scenery
<greg-g> pleia2: would love to, but working from home today (again. Sick (still). :
<greg-g> :/
<pleia2> greg-g: hope you feel better!
<greg-g> thanks!
<bkerensa> pleia2: so it looks like a good possibility debconf14 will be in Portland :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: ooh
<jono> bkerensa, are you happy to help with promo of this years CLS again?
<jono> bkerensa, I am just finalizing the sponsorship and then will be pushing
<bkerensa> jono: of course
<bkerensa> jono: and reg table too
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> bkerensa, rock
<jono> :-)
<bkerensa> jono: you calling me a rock eh? I'm so blogging about that
<bkerensa> ;)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-19
<pleia2> bkerensa: jetpack is a bit overkill for just x-posting :)
<pleia2> we used to use identica to post to twitter, but it was terribly unreliable
<pleia2> I don't like any solutions I'm finding
<philipballew> I use the twitter web ui for all my tweets, or if im on the road, my go phone I got a the goodwill.
<pleia2> philipballew: looking for something for this team, posterous is going away
<philipballew> pleia2, Can't we just use the web ui? It is really nice.
<pleia2> for Ubuntu Women I just log into identi.ca and it x-posts to twitter, manually do facebook and G+
<pleia2> it's 4 web UIs
<pleia2> identica, twitter, facebook and G+
<pleia2> (we don't really do G+ at the moment though)
<philipballew> I think I can look into how to better our g+ presence.
<pleia2> manually cross-posting just seems silly
<philipballew> why should we cross post?
<philipballew> That just gives people less reason to follow us on all platforms.
<pleia2> we have different followers in each place
<pleia2> some people just do identica, or just do twitter, or just do facebook
<pleia2> a lot won't touch facebook at all
<philipballew> Some people just do identica? Odd.
<pleia2> but for some it's all they use
<philipballew> Twitter is all I do.
<pleia2> not odd, it's the only open source solution
<philipballew> ah, I guess that makes sense,
<pleia2> yeah, since we're an open source project and all ;)
<MarkDude> *Preaching to the choir* is much easier with a limited audience
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> anyway, we've always posted to all these mediums so I'd like to continue
<philipballew> Gwibber should be able to do it. thats the default for Ubuntu, you know the distro you and I run.
<pleia2> well, except G+ ;)
<MarkDude> But YES, you are not really Open Source unless you use it, and complain about Twitter, Mono, etc
<philipballew> Id like to do some Ubuntu Hours with us over a google hangout
<pleia2> philipballew: I use Xubuntu, where it's broken
<philipballew> for poeple who live in Rural areas
<pleia2> that only takes care of identica and twitter anyway
 * MarkDude is actually been using Mint with MATE and also trying KDE
<MarkDude> KDE is the winner for me at this pont
<MarkDude> point
<pleia2> turns out facebook pages are a pain to update :)
<philipballew> pleia2, yeah, lots of decisions.
<philipballew> I only use twitter for the most part
<philipballew> I try to tweet about 50 times a day, but often only get 30.
<pleia2> maybe we just go back to doing identica > twitter, and manually do fb and g+
<pleia2> heh
<philipballew> Myspece?
<philipballew> Friendster?
<MarkDude> Fedora has been trying to make sumthin' to do what Posterous did, but has not achieved anything. A few have called the attempt vaporware :D
<philipballew> My favorite social site is Reddit though.
<pleia2> "Connect your Twitter account to share your updates with your Twitter friends and vice-versa."
<pleia2> huh, so could use twitter to update identica
 * philipballew subscribes to r/fedora
<pleia2> actually, no, this is just identica to twitter
<philipballew> pleia2, so gwibber is not working in xfce at the moment?
<pleia2> philipballew: right, it hooks into the gnome settings for accounts now, which are kind of fail in Xubuntu (shotwell is similar, no flickr upload, I had to install pristine shotwell from a ppa)
<philipballew> Thats why I dont trust software I have not written myself
<pleia2> hahah
<philipballew> I have had libre office open for the past 12 hours straight and no problems. However I feel your pain for software not working because I use Libre office a lot
 * philipballew has a docx open so that makes him a closed source monster
<MarkDude> Horrible human being you are philipballew
 * MarkDude assumes you dont like kittens either
 * philipballew is annoyed Microsoft Word will not open his odt witht he right formatting so he can print his paper from the school computers.
<pleia2> pdfs ftw
<geofft> you can just ftp them directly to your printer!
<geofft> (this is true of a scarily large number of printers)
<pleia2> I rediscovered the lpr command recently, when I was too lazy to go from my couch to my desk and wanted to print something
<philipballew> geofft, if my school admins knew how to set up a network printer I would not have to use windows as a middle man here
<pleia2> "huh, I wonder if this will work" *printer noise* #win
<geofft> haha
<pleia2> haven't quite sorted out the robot to pick it up off the printer and bring it to me yet
<geofft> I am so glad that I don't care about printers any more
<philipballew> I like to run spell checker in msword to so I can get twice the checking of my errors,
<philipballew> we have the option in some college classes to email the paper to the prof
<geofft> like the moment when I started reimplementing LPD lpq in pure-python in the lpq wrapper script
<geofft> to work around some cups bug or another
<geofft> was probably the moment I should have realized something somewhere was wrong
<MarkDude> Train cats to do your biddings
<philipballew> whats a printer cup?
 * philipballew does MarkDude 's biddings
<geofft> alledegly it's common, unix, and printing.
<pleia2> I can't talk about cups in a CoC-abiding channel :)
<geofft> in my experience it's none of the three
<pleia2> haha
<geofft> obscure Apple jammed system is more like it.
<philipballew> time to move to #SwearWithPhil
<pleia2> after I got over the panic of apple aquiring cups I was actually hopeful for about 47 minutes that it would lead to improvements
<philipballew> did it?
 * MarkDude heard you can swear in #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> I didn't notice any difference
 * MarkDude is kidding 
<MarkDude> this is NOT true :D
<pleia2> MarkDude: troublemaker :P
<MarkDude> :)
<pleia2> also, where have you been, I haven't seen you in like a zillion months
<MarkDude> Busy busy
<pleia2> ts
<pleia2> tsk
<MarkDude> You should make a Pi party
<pleia2> jono said he'd BBQ for us
<philipballew> If I am in that area i will go
<MarkDude> Very good
<pleia2> I'm thinking heather farms
<MarkDude> YEs
<philipballew> i should be in northers california "some times" during summer
 * philipballew is living for 5 weeks in Mexico City but will be there for the rest maybe
<MarkDude> Really?
<pleia2> I can never tell when you're being serious
 * MarkDude knows an epic cool dude that lives there
<MarkDude> He has cool geek parties
<pleia2> lots of cool ubuntu-mx folks down that way
<pleia2> I'll be in Mexico for 2 weeks in May, but the tourist part, with beaches and mayan ruins ;)
<MarkDude> Funt times
<philipballew> pleia2, yeah, gonna fly from Tijuanna to Mexico City in June.
<pleia2> philipballew: neat
<philipballew> living with the loco leader there and his family
<pleia2> philipballew: wow, awesome :)
<philipballew> MarkDude, who is this dude?
 * pleia2 seeks dinner
<MarkDude> Juan http://k3rnel.net/2011/02/09/fedora-rally-for-sanity/
<darthrobot> Title: [Fedora: Rally for Sanity | k3rnel - Your friendly neighborhood blogger]
<philipballew> oh nice!
<MarkDude> Juan does Fedora stuff, has arranged for Ubuntu
<philipballew> That seems cool!
<MarkDude> He actually has  big Fedora logo on his car, studying Japanese for extra geek points
<jono> would love to BBQ :-)
<jono> I assume I dont any weird permits to do it at a park :-)
<MarkDude> None needed
<MarkDude> We also put up red white and blue crap so we look all patriotic whilst drinking :D
 * MarkDude accidentally bought spotted dick at store a few weeks ago - due to making jono joke about learning bbq and improving culinary skills
<jono> lol
<MarkDude> Not sure what to do with it
<MarkDude> Courtney is still laughing , and my gf was just a bit confused
 * MarkDude has some rosemary for you to assist in the smoking process
<MarkDude> Will ponder the best days, and do a vote again
<bkerensa> MarkDude: you awake?
<MarkDude> yes
<MarkDude> whats up bkerensa ?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: just seeing if your going to OSCON this year or even LFNW? :D
 * MarkDude might be in Philippines OSCON time
<MarkDude> LFNW nopes
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> MarkDude: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Events?rd=FedoraEvents#FY14_Q2_.28June_2013_-_Aug_2013.29
<bkerensa> No markdude =/
<darthrobot> Title: [Events - FedoraProject]
<MarkDude> Well
<MarkDude> Nuthin like having 6 months turn into 9 or so
 * MarkDude was joking it switched to rolling release cycle
<MarkDude> We will have sumthin tho
<MarkDude> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/BAMF/PI
<darthrobot> Title: [BAMF/PI - FedoraProject]
<MarkDude> Not as centered on one Distro tho
<MarkDude> Finding what works best for a user needs
<philipballew> pleia2, got the post meeting on my list today!
<philipballew> kdub, Hope work is going well for you. Must be a stressful time for the project!
<MarkDude> philipballew: have you seen the Tropes vs Women 1st video ? http://www.feministfrequency.com/tag/tropes-vs-women-in-video-games/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Tropes Vs Women In Video Games | Feminist Frequency]
<philipballew> Never MarkDude
<MarkDude> It has a bit of a backstory
 * philipballew loves a good backstory
<MarkDude> The lady making it was harassed by internet asses
<MarkDude> Just for the concept
 * philipballew also loves a good back scratch
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> she was asking for like $6000
<MarkDude> Got $160,000
<philipballew> Maybe she needs to find a better place online to go to and avoid internet jerks.
<MarkDude> I dont think it works that way
 * MarkDude thinks it would be better to call in Jo Anna
<MarkDude> http://joannasayshola.wordpress.com/2007/10/09/xkcd-comic/
<darthrobot`> Title: [xkcd comic | Joanna Says Hola]
<pleia2> you can't avoid internet jerks, they come to you (believe me)
<pleia2> it's been a whole 7 months since I've received a threat
<Torikun> I just heard Ubuntu will not go rollign release =(
<akk> They've been discussing the possibility. Has it actually been decided?
<philipballew> akk Torikun http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Ubuntu-to-halve-support-length-for-non-LTS-releases-1825716.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu to halve support length for non-LTS releases - The H Open: News and Features]
<Torikun> Yeah that article philipballew
<akk> Am I reading that wrong? That seems like it says they're not doing rolling releases, but it's a bit ambiguous.
<Torikun> I hear no
<akk> Reducing support time from 18 months seems very reasonable, though it's a bummer that they made it 9 months rather than a year
<Torikun> I heard the support is often lacky anyway
<akk> which means you can't ever skip a release if it doesn't work right for you.
<Torikun> they do not spend too much times fixing non-lts bugs
<pleia2> the article is goofy, there were 2 things decided:
<akk> There isn't really any support in terms of bugfixing -- never has been
<Torikun> what what is their support
<pleia2> 1. half support for 6 month releases to reduce maintenace burden
<akk> but there's support in terms of getting security updates, which is very important.
<Torikun> They should only support the release until the next release
<pleia2> 2. provide a development rolling release that goes through all of this for folks who want to track it, so they don't stop at 13.04, they just stick to the development sources
<akk> Ah, so there's an optional rolling release (like debian sid) but it doesn't replace regular 6 month releases?
<akk> That's a good setup.
<pleia2> right
<akk> Didn't they sort of have that already, though, with people just using the alpha of the next release?
<pleia2> there was always a stopping point at a release, eventually the alpha became the release
<akk> This way they don't have to change the release names in /etc/apt/sources.list every time.
<Torikun> They should stop wastign resources on releases when they release a new one
<Torikun> that willo help
<akk> Torikun: So everyone should be forced to upgrade to new releases immediately when the release comes out?
<pleia2> the alpha of the next release always came a couple weeks after a release, so they'd have to wait and switch over
<Torikun> They have the choice to upgrade, not forced
<pleia2> I'm not sure the exact mechanics of this have been worked out though :)
<akk> Torikun: It's not a choice if the release you're on stops getting security updates.
<Torikun> It is always a choice
<pleia2> it's unclear to me whether the dev branch will freeze or not when the release branch does
<akk> Well, it's a bad choice, then. :)
<Torikun> well maybe everyone does not need the latest security fixes
<akk> I wouldn't run an OS that didn't get security fixes.
<pleia2> (makes sense that it wouldn't freeze, the myth that developers will focus on bugs if the release is frozen is unsatisfying)
<akk> (we won't discuss how often I apt-get upgrade -- not all that often -- but it's a lot more often then every 6 months)
<Torikun> Ubuntu made it more efficient to upgrade from release to release right?
<Torikun> so upgrade to your next release as a way to stay more secure with fixes
<akk> Yeah. Except when a release comes out that doesn't support your hardware or breaks a critical package.
<akk> I've skipped releases for that reason, and it was nice that the old release had support until the n+2 release came out.
<akk> Now people will have to build packages themselves, or downgrade to the last LTS, if that happens.
<akk> On the bright side, it seems like it's been happening a lot less often.
<Torikun> ah just use CentOS or Debian SID lol
<pleia2> it turns out it's crazy expensive to support a release for 18 months when the vast majority of users who use the 6 month releases upgrade to the next one pretty quickly
<akk> And it's good that resources won't have to go to security fixes for 3 releases at a time any more.
<akk> Yeah, 18 months is crazy-long.
<Torikun> pleia2: your right
<pleia2> so 9 months gives people 3 months to upgrade
<Torikun> ok 7 month support!
<Torikun> no more
<pleia2> 9 months was the decision
<Torikun> let me email Mark now
<Torikun> lol
<akk> I was just saying how releases that don't work on particular hardware was getting less common --
<akk> and an hour later, mail comes over ubuntu-devel-discuss about how Quantal can't suspend on thinkpad X201
<akk> which would be a showstopper for me (I never got around to upgrading to quantal, but now I'm glad).
<pleia2> I'm happy about how well suspend works on my lenovo, even in raring
<akk> It works great on my Dell; on the Lenovo in Pangolin, it works about 80% of the time so I have to keep an eye on it.
<akk> But it sounds like it got a lot worse in Quetzal.
<akk> It's apparently a function of being connected to an external monitor.
<akk> (which I never do with the Dell, except projectors)
<MarkDude> pdpc is going away
 * MarkDude predicts mass hysteria http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmzuRXLzqKk
<darthrobot`> Title: [Mass Hysteria - YouTube]
<MarkDude> Geeknic is ostensibly on it's own
<raevol> what's pdpc
<geofft> It was the non-profit that runs Freenode.
<raevol> i see
 * MarkDude wrote that in sarcasm font , btw
<MarkDude> Well not the geeknic part
<MarkDude> Some mechanism will likely deal with the cloaks in the mid -longterm, imho
<greg-g> why do we need long term support for cloaks that indicate supporting an organization that no longer exists?
<raevol> hehehe
 * MarkDude bows to such logic. 
<MarkDude> <my argument is invalid>
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-20
<kalenjohnson> What's up Cali
<pleia2> philipballew: post meeting tasks? :)
<pleia2> (it's still Tuesday!)
<philipballew> pleia2, yeah! Thanks! Ill do that then!
<pleia2> \o/
<philipballew> pleia2, is this for feb 24 or the 7th?
<philipballew> or did we not have on on scale night?
<pleia2> none on scale night
<pleia2> the 7th
<philipballew> alright!
<philipballew> pleia2, should the page for april be april 07th or april 7th?
<pleia2> I think we've gone both ways in the past
<kalenjohnson> 07th is weird... IMO
<pleia2> doesn't actualy have the "th"
<pleia2> ends up like 13April7 or 13April07
<kalenjohnson> oh.. then yeah, I like the 07
<kalenjohnson> just a little tidbit from me
<pleia2> :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: March 24th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<Torikun> Just setup my pi to use TinyTinyRSS to replace Google Reader!
<pleia2> :)
<Torikun> sad that google reader is dying lol
<pleia2> it did cause me to unsub from a lot when I moved to tt-rss
<pleia2> it's also more obvious about dead feeds, GR just silently lets them be dead
<Torikun> I know!
<Torikun> I just ran into that
<raevol> is tt-rss something you have to host yourself?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> php, put it behind htaccess ;)
<raevol> hehe cool
<raevol> may look into it
<raevol> GR death also caused me to unsub from a ton of things
<akk> I saw a great tweet that I can't find now -- something about "We've got to get back to basics and ditch the nonessentials. Self-driving cars: yes. RSS reader: no."
<raevol> but now basically all i have is webcomics, and i may just leave it all behind
<akk> I do my RSS reading offline so I never needed GR, but it still seems like an odd project to cancel.
<raevol> akk: i read something somewhere that implied that they did it to try to get G+ to have traction
<akk> Oh, probably right, raevol.
<akk> Not that one substitutes for the other at all.
<akk> But in the minds of marketing people promoting a social networking site, it might.
<raevol> right
<kalenjohnson> google is getting real pushy with G+
<kalenjohnson> no me gusta
<The_Letter_M> I just moved all my stuff to Feedly
<The_Letter_M> The UI takes some getting used to, but it's working great so far
<raevol> someone else recommended feedly to me too, i should check it out
<The_Letter_M> However, I can't use Listen on my phone anymore
<The_Letter_M> any good podcast apps up for recommendation?
<akk> I use podget then dump them onto a separate mp3 player.
<mcstean_> hello to everyone
<mcstean_> an
<mcstean_> m
<mcstean_> am in Cameroon
<mcstean_> hope to meet some friends
<jtatum> hi mcstean_ :) this channel is mostly people from California in the United States :)
<jtatum> you might try #ubuntu-cm
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-21
<muteboy> here at the sf-lug at noisebridge
<kalenjohnson> hi sf-lug
<mcstean> @grantbow am writing from Africa
<mcstean> Cameroon
<grantbow> hello mcstean!
 * grantbow is at noisebridge.net too
<grantbow> unfortunately jtatum, #ubuntu-cm is pretty empty
<muteboy> hi grant, i can see you
<grantbow> I think I exchanged some email with mcstean this week
<grantbow> welcome muteboy :-)
<grantbow> hi kalenjohnson
<kalenjohnson> hi grantbow, I can't see you, because I'm not at the lug
<kalenjohnson> but have fun!
<mcstean> yeah that true we have excahange mail
<mcstean> u said i should contact people from my community
<mcstean> the difficulty am actually facing is that they are not really active
<mcstean> so is a bit difficult for me to have the support
<mcstean> so for the moment am somply doing my research online
<mcstean> hey please i wish to know if people are active ?
<mcstean> am sorry but am not really use to IRC
<grantbow> people in active in California
<grantbow> s/in/are/
<mcstean> @grant please i wish to know if it's possible to have some billing programs in Ubuntu
<mcstean> for a cyber cafe ?
<geofft> I don't know of anything that exists, but it's quite possible to write one!
<geofft> You might find more folks in #ubuntu or sometthing.
<geofft> This channel is often pretty quiet.
<mcstean> yeah it's really quiet
<mcstean> or may be am talking about subjects that does not interrested them ?
<geofft> Well, this is also the local channel for people in California, so general questions are somewhat offtopic
<mcstean> i uderstand
<mcstean> but i was invited here and i tough it would be appropriate for me to write what i have in mind
<toddc> mcstean look at gnucash
<mcstean> unfortnatly is not a billing software
<mcstean> @grant
<mcstean> are u there ?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-22
<kdub> about time for a SD ubuntu hour soon
<raevol> yup yup
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-24
<MarkDude> grantbow: http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/21/4127110/40-years-of-icons-the-evolution-of-the-modern-computer-interface
<darthrobot`> Title: [40 years of icons: the evolution of the modern computer interface | The Verge]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-03-18
<Corey> Anyone in or around San Jose this evening>
<jose> you consider me a saint, Corey?
<Corey> jose: Blame the Spanish.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-03-20
<rww> [context: pleia2 mentioned a survey tool in #ubuntu-locoteams; I asked if we could put it on our site]
<rww> pleia2: might be nice to keep it around too, so we can do polls more often
<rww> pleia2: i feel like we could improve on soliciting feedback from non-core members
<pleia2> rww: if you're willing, we could set it up for ubuntu-us.org (also on that server) and give access to other states too
<pleia2> but now maybe I'm getting ahead of myself :)
<nhaines> rww: thanks for volunteering to set that up for everyone in the US!
 * rww waits for jose to pipe up
 * nhaines emails OMGUbuntu
<rww> of course, we could just use Condorcet polling for release party locations :P :P :P
<nhaines> lol
<pleia2> I dream of the day we have enough venues to vote upon
<rww> yeah, it's less "this venue or that venue" and more that I'm interested in where the people are that would come to one
<pleia2> ah, yeah
<rww> because I don't want to put on an event in north-of-SF California and discover that there are like 2 Ubuntu users in that area
<pleia2> none of whom think it's cool to hang out with linux people
<pleia2> :D
<nhaines> ha!
 * jose waves
<jose> rww: where's that survey you mentioned?
<rww> jose: didn't make it yet, am pondering what I want to do it on
<rww> this limething sounds good though, so I'll look at that
<jose> yep, limesurvey or surveymonkey, or google forms
<pleia2> jose: we're looking to use something that's open source, so not so much those last two :)
<jose> oh, then yep
<nhaines> Microsoft® Survey™.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-03-22
<nhaines> pleia2: just curious about this one.  Do you use the speaker notes feature of LibreOffice for your slides?
<pleia2> nhaines: sometimes I'll add notes during my first pass through of writing slides which I'll use during prep, but I've practiced enough by the time I actually give my talk that I don't use them during my presentation
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks.  :)
 * pleia2 frowns at the snow
<pleia2> let me gooooo
<pleia2> it's Maine, they fly airplane in snow all the time :)
 * ianorlin hasn't been on a plane
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-03-23
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group meeting in progress ... mmmmm... pizza! :-)  http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-03-16
<nhaines> I am back from Microcenter and I have a Raspberry Pi 2.
<nhaines> Step 2: find a reason to have a Raspberry Pi 2.
<ianorlin> not sure I like running stuff off microsd card
<philipballew> pleia2, pm?
 * pleia2 returns from evening travels
<nhaines> pleia2: _o/
<pleia2> hey nhaines
<DonkeyHotei> hi
<pleia2> evening
<nhaines> I was playing with LXDE tonight.  I hate the mouse accceleration but everything else is great.
<pleia2> can you tune mouse things in lxde these days?
<pleia2> I was using it on my ppc powerbook a while back and mouse was soooo slow, had to use 3rd party tools to tune back then I think
<DonkeyHotei> this might be a question for ianorlin
<ianorlin> there is keyboard and mouse
<nhaines> pleia2: you can crank the acceleration way up and then if you pretend really hard you imagine the mouse isn't lagging by a quarter of a second anymore.
<ianorlin> you can change it under preferneces
<pleia2> nhaines: ah, doh
<pleia2> ianorlin: thanks
<nhaines> I installed Raspbian on my PRPi2 and installed LibreOffice.  Slow to open, but opening a small file was snappy.
<elky> what's the specs on the 2?
<pleia2> actually-useful-computer
<nhaines> +1
<DonkeyHotei> elky: twice the ram
<nhaines> 900 MHz quadcore ARMv7, 1GB RAM.
<nhaines> Six times the computer.
<elky> how much are they now?
<nhaines> Still $35.
<DonkeyHotei> same price
<nhaines> Also form factor.
<ianorlin> I had the wierd ides of putting a tv in a table and then hooking a computer up to an hdmi port and running inkscape to run a map for dnd
<nhaines> Tag the minatures with NFC and you're all set.
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: why not a tablet?
<ianorlin> I am not sure it would be big enough for multiple players to see at once
<nhaines> Because 30 inch maps don't scale to 7" tablet screens?
<ianorlin> inkscape chess could work
<ianorlin> although having a tabletop program that could run on an ubuntu vps and you could just connect to with a browser would be awesome
<ianorlin> but you would need stuff for maps which would take a while
<DonkeyHotei> you could use a 10" tablet instead of 7"
<ianorlin> yeah but how would 3 people see the map at the same time
<DonkeyHotei> with good eyesight
<elky> ianorlin: glass table + pocket projector maybe
<ianorlin> or I could hook the map up to a desktop montior and use a laptop better
<murdamax> ...
<Roguehorse> The problem with imaging the map to the table is hiding and unhiding the visible area
<Roguehorse> our DM used a laminated matt and dry erase markers then only exposed to the level that vision was available
<Roguehorse> it's bulky and time consuming, but worked
<philipballew> pleia2, quick pm?
<pleia2> philipballew: shoot
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-03-17
<ianorlin> nhaines you I wonder if we could talk mhall119 to bring walter to scale since we sent you to oscon
<nhaines> No one sent me to OSCON?
<ianorlin> is going to sorry
<nhaines> I haven't asked yet.  But I probably will!
<nhaines> Walter up in Oregon?
<ianorlin> yes
<nhaines> He's an Ubuntu member.  He should apply.  I'd be stunned if they said no.
<ianorlinlaptop> hmm might end up filing a bug against ubuntu artwork because the ubuntu monochrome wallpaper makes it nearly imposible to see the guest session login and my mom yelled at me for not letting her on the guest session when she just didn't see where to click
<elky> ianorlinlaptop: good luck. i once noted that dark grey on darker grey was bad even for people with only minor contrast issues (like me) and my point was summarily dismissed because there's a hi-contrast theme designed for the legally blind.
<elky> i don't think i got as far as raising a bug though
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-03-20
<ianorlin> nhaines do you know if the ubuntu phone plays ogg files?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-03-21
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: i can test
<elky> i sure hope it does
 * ianorlin does too
<DonkeyHotei> ogg theora video does not play
<DonkeyHotei> ogg theora video does not play
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: ^
<DonkeyHotei> elky: ^
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-03-22
<nhaines> elky, ianorlin: I ended up heading out of town for the weekend a day early so I didn't get around to looking at meeting stuff on Friday, and it doesn't look like there's anything on the agenda.
<elky> oh is it meeting week?
<nhaines> Yup.  I *can* carve out time for the meeting, but it'd be inconvenient.  I say we just cancel.
<elky> ok with me
<nhaines> I'm not aware of anything going on.
<elky> i'll just note the cancellation on the wiki page like for the post scale one
<nhaines> Would you mind sending out a notice?
<nhaines> Sounds good for the wiki and things.
<DonkeyHotei> interesting how meeting night always seems to be on berkeleylug day
<pleia2> I already tweeted about it :(
<pleia2> but I can say it's been canceled
<DonkeyHotei> you tweeted about a meeting with no agenda?
<pleia2> historically we've required 2 weeks ahead of time to cancel, since people like me schedule their Sundays to be around if there's a meeting
<pleia2> DonkeyHotei: yes, it happens pretty often
<pleia2> https://twitter.com/ubuntu_us_ca/status/579704016122175488
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California on Twitter: "Have ideas for new projects for the team? Or just want to learn how you can help? Join us at our meeting tonight: https://t.co/X8vh9s1bYc"]
<DonkeyHotei> three hours notice is a bit short, and we haven't even heard from ianorlin
<pleia2> I'm available if no one else is, just in case folks show up re: tweet
<elky> i haven't cancelled yet, but i also don't fancy chairing
<nhaines> No reason people can't come in and chat.  The room's always open.  :)  But yeah, I don't like the idea of holding agendaless meetings just to have them, *because* it keeps people away from family for no good reason.
<elky> ^ i have said so much in the email, i just haven't hit send
<nhaines> Meant to look at it on Friday but I ended up heading out 45 minutes after I woke up intead of a few hours.  Which was my fault.  I'd rather cancel on Friday at the latest.
<elky> 2 weeks to cancel a fortnightly meeting is a bit much
<nhaines> Not cancelling meetings was a LoCo Council-imposed restriction that I've never agreed with, aside from the fact that the last LoCo Council meeting was cancelled for having no agenda.
<pleia2> I guess I'll stop bothering not making plans on sunday evenings then
<nhaines> Which, ironically, I voted against to force discussion about an issue we had in front of us--but it got dicussed and handled before then so that worked out anyway and the meeting was cancelled.  ;)
<elky> i certainly don't know what i'm doing in a fortnight
<pleia2> I know what I'm doing months ahead
<DonkeyHotei> well, other LoCos hold in-person meetings
<pleia2> so woo, all free sundays now
<nhaines> pleia2: if by Wednesday or Thursday there's no agenda, that'd be a good sign.  But I think it's more important to get better about managing that.
<elky> pleia2: you need free time
<pleia2> elky: I appreciate your constant concern for my free time, but I actually can manage it, and part of that is knowing in advance what obligations I have
<pleia2> so the 2 week rule was really important to me
<pleia2> at the last meeting, we decide whether we'll have a next meeting
<nhaines> I don't think we need meetings more often than monthly if nothing's going on.  So the trick then is to see if we can just be busy enough that every meeting has some useful purpose.
<pleia2> on other teams I'm on, having regular meetings is what inspires activity
<pleia2> if we just wait until we have something, we don't have a constant reminder that we should keep it in our thoughts
<nhaines> I agree, we do need to have regular minimally scheduled meetings.
<elky> monthly is still regular
<pleia2> so maybe the policy should be changed to "monthly, unless something comes up"?
<pleia2> I can't commit to the "if something comes up" meetings, but the monthly ones would be easier
<DonkeyHotei> i don't think anyone could "commit" if something comes up
<nhaines> pleia2: I agree, "whenever something comes up" is a recipe for disenfranchisement.  But I also think "let's host meetings even if we know we won't talk about something" is sub-optimal.
<pleia2> nhaines: historically I've used those meetings to share general community news, in this case the release is next month and no one has plans, so using tonight's meeting to mention that would probably be a valuable use of time
<nhaines> But the bottom line is that Friday was really when I should've been bringing up cancelling, and that is where I dropped the ball.
<nhaines> The mailing list reaches far more people that meetings anyway.  I doubt the logs are *that* popular.
<elky> i still haven't sent the cancellation email
<nhaines> Well, anyone can host a meeting.  I think I did it two months into my joining the LoCo, and I did it a handful of times last year and I'm not interested in blocking a meeting.  But I ended up with family obligations this weekend that I hadn't expected.
<nhaines> So if someone else can fill in, I'd appreciate it.  If it's better to just tell people we'll announce stuff via email and catch up in two weeks, I'm all for it.
<elky> well i can't chair since rww will be in a raid and i will be Chief Cat Remover
<nhaines> elky: wrap him in a blanket and tease him with cheese.
<elky> raids last a while
<pleia2> I can chair if ianorlin can't
<DonkeyHotei> raid?
<elky> DonkeyHotei: WoW
<rww> DonkeyHotei: World of Warcrack
<DonkeyHotei> ah
<nhaines> pleia2: if not for the short notice, I'd be firm about cancelling, but I'd hate for people to drop by because they were expecting it.  If you have the time to host the meeting, it'd be great if you did so.
<nhaines> I'll owe you a beer/other-luxury-beverage-of-your-choice.
<elky> i guess i'll send out a reminder instead then
<nhaines> elky: thanks.
<nhaines> Okay, I have to get back to this eight-year-old who's trying to convince me why he should play my Nintendo 3DS instead of reading.  Spoiler alert: we going to read "The Amazing Maurice and His Educated Rodents."  We'll revisit the debate after the end of the chapter.  :P
<nhaines> Thanks, pleia2.
 * nhaines makes a note to start a discussion about meeting frequency before the next meeting.
 * elky tries to remember which email she's on the ML with
<elky> lets see if that gets through
<elky> seems it did yay
<ianorlin> grr might have to help my parents cook dinner
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-03-21
<nhaines> Meeting in 5!
<nchambers> !
<nchambers> nhaines, I saw your comment on reddit about the guy opening gedit. rofled all over the place
<nhaines> nhaines: I only remember mentioning that the Wikipedia scope can be disabled!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Mar 21 02:01:21 2016 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nchambers> haha mistab :D
<nchambers> nhaines, yeah. I meant rofling about the thread in general
<nchambers> go unity!
<nhaines> Welcome to the 20 March 2016 Ubuntu California meeting!
<nhaines> This meeting is agendaless, and will therefore be very short.
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is scheduled for release on Thursday, 21 April 2016.
<nhaines> I hope we'll have a couple of release parties for that.  Does anyone have any announcements?
 * ianorlin unfortanetly does not
<nhaines> nchambers: anything going on in the Bay Area?
<DonkeyHotei> i'd think the release would itself be an agenda
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: why?
<DonkeyHotei> releases are integral to loco activity in general, especially lts
<nchambers> nhaines, I've been thinking about trying to start a LUG, but other than that nothing majro
<nchambers> Is ubuntu phone available for general release yet?
<nhaines> nchambers: yes, for about 12 months now!
<nhaines> Okay, so no release party announcements.
<nhaines> Let's discuss this on the mailing list.  There's still time to organize gettogethers.
<nhaines> Does someone want to mail the list?
<nhaines> Get the conversation started.  :)
<nchambers> I would, but I'm not on it yet
<nhaines> nchambers: it's very easy!  You can subscribe at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-ca
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu-us-ca Info Page]
<nhaines> It's pretty low traffic.
<nchambers> thanks!
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Well, Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is coming out soon...  :)
<nhaines> In phone news, Ubuntu OTA-10 should be out in the next one or two weeks, and there have been some pretty major convergence groundwork laid.
<nchambers> I'm excited for both. I might buy a cheap android to play around with the new os, and I'm interested to see Elementary with the new Ubuntu
<nhaines> I suspect OTA-11 or OTA-12 will have desktop app support included.  There's still some work to do but it's definitely working so far; just not landed in the main images.
<nchambers> desktop app support?
<nhaines> But desktop mode is quite usable.  Not perfect by any means, but more functional than annoying.
<nhaines> Right now, an Ubuntu phone or tablet can only run Ubuntu SDK apps.  But they've been working (for over a year) on building support in for any Ubuntu app.
<nhaines> So for example, you can flash a dev image, put the system into read/write mode, install a couple PPAs and packages, and install LibreOffice or Firefox.
<nchambers> !
<nchambers> thats really nice
<nhaines> Or GIMP or... well, any ARM-compatible app.
<nchambers> that would certainly make app development, different
<nhaines> Meanwhile, the Ubuntu "core apps" are really nice in desktop mode.  The music app and the email app are very nice in particular.
<nchambers> whats performance like?
<nhaines> So that work continues apace.  After Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (probably a couple of months later), we'll start to see Ubuntu Personal images that are built on snappy Ubuntu Core that can run any Ubuntu app, mobile or desktop.  And the phone will be rebased to Snappy too.
<nhaines> Performance is device-dependent.  The phones and tablets aren't exactly powerhouses, but they get things done.
<nhaines> There's a 2% performance hit for running an X app under Mir.
<pleia2> I spoke to nhandler about doing a release party at yelp, so we'll likely do that in SF if I can find the time to put things together
<nhaines> So a Nexus 7 2013 model is probably a good investment in a month or two.  Or buy now and beat the rush!
<nhaines> pleia2: that's good news!
<pleia2> nhaines: yeah :)
<nhaines> That's all I have for announcements.... Ubuntu on devices is on the brink of something awesome, and Snappy Ubnutu Core is going to be really amazing for 16.04.
<pleia2> oh, also canceling the ubuntu hour in SF in April in lieu of the release party (no overlap, but I can't do both)
<ianorlin> Also updated packages like every release :)
<nhaines> LibreOffice 5.1 is nice.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Okay, that wraps it up for this meeting.  Any parting comments before we go?
 * ianorlin does not have anything
<nhaines> Alright, the next meeting is April 3rd.  Hope everyone has a nice Sunday and I'll see everyone in two weeks!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Mar 21 02:22:47 2016 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2016/ubuntu-us-ca.2016-03-21-02.01.moin.txt
<pleia2> thanks nhaines
<pleia2> it's Monday here \o/
<nhaines> pleia2: well there's no accounting for taste!
<pleia2> haha
<nhaines> Having fun out there?
<pleia2> yeah, it's crazy hot and humid though
<pleia2> I leave for the airport in about 90 minutes, looking forward to my fog <3
<nhaines> Yay!
<nhaines> I picked up American Truck Simulator, so I've seen San Francisco and actually driven down the coast recently!
<pleia2> lol
<blitz> route 1?
<nhaines> Yup.
<blitz> I drove that irl yesteday
<blitz> it was raining sideways
<blitz> huge rainbows
<nhaines> I drove up from San Diego to LA in the demo, which was exciting because I do that all the time.  But I was driving around, not particularly near the coast, and suddenly I was going through a tunnel and it was LA.  So that was less realistic.  :)
<nhaines> But I'm babysitting for a week in a week, so I'll have a chance to double-check.
<nchambers> I need to get backup to LA at some point
<ianorlin> nhaines can you go to bishop california in that ?
<ianorlin> not that we have many members on that side of the sierra nevada
<nhandler> pleia2: The estimated head count you gave, how likely do you think it is that we'll have that many people? I haven't seen more than a half dozen or so people at any of our other meetups, so I want to try and manage the expectations of our event people a bit
<nhaines> ianorlin: Bishop isn't on the list.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-03-22
<pleia2> nhandler: the last LTS party had about 40-50, we finished 11 pizzas
<nhandler> pleia2: But didn't you say that was with jono's help in publicizing?
<pleia2> nhandler: so I built in a drop in attendance already
<nhandler> Ok, I'll pass it on to our event people :)
<pleia2> nhandler: well, I'm hoping that since he works in the city again he can do so again :)
<pleia2> thank you
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-03-27
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group (BerkeleyLUG) noon-3pm @ Bobby G's Pizzeria http://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Meetings – BerkeleyLUG]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-03-20
<nhaines> Meeting coming up soon!
<pleia2> I might not make it :\ the day got away from me and I still have errands to run before shops close
<pleia2> spring cleaning is going well though, so hooray :)
<nhaines> Haha, ha, yeah!  I hate when that happens!
 * nhaines : [editing novel intensifies]
 * nhaines shrugs.
<nhaines> There's beer, anyway.  Good job on the spring cleaning!  I've been making progress, too.  I might still have to schedule a day to just clean, but maybe not!
<pleia2> I'm thinking either beer and fish later, or wine and order in :d
<pleia2> depends on where I'm add at EoD though ;)
<lynorian> meeting time
<nhaines> pleia2: it's corn dog day at Wienerschnitzel.
<nhaines> It's also meeting time!  \o/
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Mar 20 02:01:14 2017 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> #chair pleia2 lynorian
<darthrobot> Current chairs: lynorian nhaines pleia2
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for March 19th, 2017!
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17March19
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17March19 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Tonight we're going to take a look back at UbuCon Summit and SCALE 15x.
<nhaines> But before that...
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Are there any upcoming events that anyone would like to announce?
 * lynorian has none
<george__> I don't have any right now....
<george__> Is there another Pasadena hour coming up?
<nhaines> Yes, but not until April 13th.  :)
<nhaines> Maybe there will be some more activity after Ubuntu 17.04 is released.
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<george__> I am sure
<nhaines> Ubuntu 17.04 is scheduled for release on April 13th!
<george__> Are we going to have a release party?
<nhaines> No plans down here at the moment.  pleia2 might know what's going on in the Bay Area.
<nhaines> With SCALE pushed into March now, I think it's a little harder for the usual suspects to handle both.
<george__> You are right, I am sure.
<lynorian> yes nhaines
<nhaines> We have one agenda item tonight.
<nhaines> #topic UbuCon Summit and SCALE 15x post-mortem
<george__> Big topic.  Any particular order?
<nhaines> This month we handled UbuCon Summit and manned the Ubuntu booth at SCALE.  So it's time to take a look at how things went and gather feedback for next time.
<nhaines> Let's take a look at UbuCon Summit first.
<george__> OK
<nhaines> The schedule is available here: http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/schedule/
<darthrobot> Title: [Schedule | UbuCon portal]
<nhaines> Our opening keynote was by Carl Richell, the CEO and founder of System 76.  I thought his talk was interesting and was pleased that he chose to make product announcements at the end.
<lynorian> yes that was quite interesting
<george__> Yes, it is always nice.  It makes you feel that the manufacturer cares more about the people than the product
<george__> It feels really good.  Nice to have them onboard
<nhaines> I missed Frank Karlitscheck and Jos Poortvliet's talk about Nextcloud and haven't had a chance to watch the stream, but I did have the chance to chat with them quite a bit and that was really nice.  :)
<george__> That is cool.
<nhaines> Nextcloud and Mycroft graciously donated hardware to the booth so that we could have it on hand.
<george__> I am sorry, I don't know where to find the streams, that would be nice since I missed the 2nd
<george__> That was nice too.  It made it interesting
<lynorian> george__, search southern california linux expo on youtube
<george__> OK, will do.
<nhaines> I don't know if SCALE links the videos to each talk, but they do eventually release them on their YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/socallinuxexpo
<darthrobot> [R: www.youtube.com] Title: [Southern California Linux Expo - YouTube]
<george__> OK, thanks for that.
<nhaines> It was great to have Amber Graner and pleia2 speak as it always is, and jose was nice enough to fill in for a talk at the last minute.
<george__> Are there other talks that might be helpful also?
<nhaines> On day 2, we had Michael Hall and Sergio Schvezov from Canonical give talks before it all went to unconference sessions.
<nhaines> george__: do you mean topic suggestions?
<george__> Yes, I guess.  As you know it was difficult for me to attend anything else besides the booth.
<george__> But I would like to contribute at some point
<nhaines> Well, if you are giving any talk, you are automatically unscheduled from the booth for that period of time.  :)
<nhaines> We have two tracks: a developer track and a community track, and this year we experimented with more time between them to increase "hallway track" time.
<nhaines> So anything Ubuntu-focused that fits onto either of those two tracks is something we're interested in.
<nhaines> Does anyone have any feedback about the hallway track time or about the unconference sessions?
<george__> OK, I'll work on it as I have a lot of different material.
<nhaines> Shoot me an email later on if you want help.  :)
<george__> OK, thanks.  I sent one a couple of weeks ago and you have been busy, I am sure of it.
<nhaines> I will make a note and get back to you, then!
<nhaines> No feedback about the hallway track time or about the unconference sessions, then?
<george__> I know you will, you are great.
<lynorian> Hallway track was nice
<george__> What was your favorite?
<george__> Lynorian - what did you like about it?
<george__> does that help?
<lynorian> I liked more time to talk to people
<george__> Cool - wish I could have been there, perhaps next year
<nhaines> Richard and I will be chatting about UbuCon Summit again pretty soon, so I'll let him know.
<nhaines> Thursday night we had a part at Porto Allegre again, and it seemed pretty well-attended.
<nhaines> Any thoughts on that one?
<lynorian> Was quite good for the short while I was there again nice to talk to all the people
<george__> I wish I could have been there.
<george__> My plans fell through to get there earlier, but it worked out OK, as you know.
<nhaines> I heard good feedback about it during the show.  It was noticed that we had a few more people there than were at UbuCon, but if we assume the benefit of the doubt, then we could say that some who couldn't attend UbuCon on Thursday but had plans to attend Friday might have been able to make it.
<nhaines> I will say that the Ubuntu Community Donations Fund paid for the party as well as the coffee and pastry service during UbuCon, so thanks to anyone who's donated.
<nhaines> I got to meet the owner of the restaurant, who seemed happy to have us back.  Fingers crossed for next year, too!
<george__> That is good, thank you for the encouragement It is always nice to know where it came from and be made aware.
<george__> Cool.
<nhaines> Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, we had a booth at SCALE.  Canonical sponsored the second booth space to give us a double-sized booth, as they've done in the past.
<george__> In a great location also!
<nhaines> System 76, Tierratek, and Linuxcity provided computer systems running Ubuntu to show off, and as mentioned Nextcloud and Mycroft had demo units, too.  I put my Raspberry Pi 2 with the pretty Ubuntu case on the table as well.  And Canonical sent Nexus 4s and a Fairphone 2 running Ubuntu.
<george__> Yes, it was a great promotion for everyone.
<nhaines> And as usual we had some very hard-working volunteers at the booth.  george__, of course, jose, lynorian, Matt Mootz, Ian Santopietro from System 76, stick out immediately in my mind.
<lynorian> yes it was
<george__> My VP at TierraTek was very glad to donate the Fanless system
<george__> It really makes him take more notice that Ubuntu is a real player, which is great -  Thanks for the mention
<nhaines> And Michael, Sergio, Jill Rosenau, and Ted Gould from Canonical also passed through and spent time at the booth.  Nextcloud and Mycroft guys came by occasionally to check in on us and tried not to get stuck at the booth talking to fans, since they had their own booths to attend to as well.  :)
<nhaines> Was there any feedback on the booth or swag?
<george__> It would be nice, of course, to have a little more swag.
<george__> People are still asking about CDs or thumb drives.  I offered to download for them, but no takers
<nhaines> If someone wants to volunteer to have DVDs pressed and packaged, I will sponor the community funds request for that.
<george__> OK, I can do that next year.  It wouldn't be a lot, just a few I am sure
<george__> Some people just had a slow internet connection
<nhaines> Thumb drives are $7.30 a piece, and so Canonical only provides 25 of them.  So we did have them to give away, but we tried to keep them to people who needed them due to download speeds, and not for people who just wanted a souvenir.
<george__> Understood
<nhaines> But we do have a bring-your-own thumbdrive policy.  I had blank DVDs but we had no optical drives to burn them in, I think.
<george__> I had one, I could have brought it out if I had know.
<george__> known
<george__> Sorry  :-(
<lynorian> my laptop had one
<nhaines> We'll look at this in greater detail next year, as I do want to have a solution in place.  When we had CDs or DVDs available, we used to be able to burn variants (flavors, different architectures, etc.) on-demand, but we're a lot more high traffic now.
<nhaines> Other than swag, was there anything we could've done better at the booth?
<george__> Yes, very true.
<george__> It is a very small thing for me, but it would be helpful
<george__> If we could set up the cloths and THEN move the table back it would be helpful to arrange everything, switches and such...
<george__> Please?
<lynorian> george__, agreed from being there
<george__> I would like to bring some twist ties and arrange it better so we aren't struggling when we have to plug and unplug stuff.
<nhaines> If we need access to behind the tables, we can do it with the tables unclothed.  The hard part this time was we were trying to see if using three tablecloths made sense in the first place.
<george__> I think they looked GREAT!  What a nice idea!
<lynorian> Yes they looked great the cable management was a tiny hassle
<nhaines> I think it ended looking really nice.  Better than just two orange Ubuntu tablecloths.  With the banner it's a bit too much orange, but with the silver and purple it worked out.
<nhaines> Cable management is always a hassle.  :)
<george__> Yes it is!  We can make it better.  Wait, that's a TV theam for something...  :-)
<nhaines> I'll try to get earlier notice of what hardware we're going to have next time.  Getting confirmation from donors was really difficult this year.
<nhaines> I appreciate everyone who donated hardware, but it made planning quite stressful.  :)
<george__> Yes, understood - except from me of course!   :-)
<george__> Perhaps I can help more with that next year?
<nhaines> That's a thought!
<nhaines> There were just layers of indirection between the donors and the Community Team and me--it wasn't really anyone's fault.  But we'll start the work for next year in the summer, so we should be much more prepared then.
<nhaines> Any other thoughts about UbuCon Summit and SCALE?
 * lynorian has none
<george__> That is a GREAT idea!  I'm in.  I let you know I was going to bring our premier fanless system, and I had things planned, but I had a couple things fall through at the last min ute
<george__> As it turned out for the best.  I was able to pick up the banner and clothes.
<nhaines> george__: ah, I totally forgot about that.  THANK YOU SO MUCH for doing that.
<george__> table clothes
<george__> No problem.  I would do anything I could to help.
<nhaines> I hurt my knee as I was finishing up packing and was distracted long enough to miss that last trip back to load supplies.
<george__> It happens, that is what community is for.
<nhaines> So the reason we had a booth banner and tablecloth at the booth (without me having to drive 4 hours on Thursday night and miss the party) was because george__ was nice enough to swing a half hour out of his way to grab them.  :)
<george__> Thanks Nathan.  You are more than welcome.  Once again, glad to do it.
<nhaines> Okay, thanks to everyone for your feedback.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Any other business before we wrap this meeting up?
<george__> I can't think of any right now.
<nhaines> Okay, thanks everyone for attending.  Our next meeting will be Sunday, April 2nd.
 * lynorian has none
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Mar 20 02:59:29 2017 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2017/ubuntu-us-ca.2017-03-20-02.01.moin.txt
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, April 2nd, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-03-21
<pleia2> nhaines: oh, I just ended up buying a case of nectar, got the cacao too but I don't like it as much as I did on first taste
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-03-23
<nhaines> pleia2: funny, I found I don't like the nectar flavor as much as I did on first taste.  I'm still nonplussed about the cacao, but at least that tastes like SlimFast chocolate, which I use to sub for breakfast when I had a giant commute anyway.  :)
<nhaines> But as usual, you sort of get used to it after a while and it's not a problem in the end.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-03-24
<blitz> moving out of CA tomorrow, it's been fun
<pleia2> blitz: where are you off to?
<blitz> rochester, ny
<pleia2> ah, I used to live up there, lots of snow ;)
<blitz> as in upstate NY or, rochester in particular
<blitz> I lived in cuse for a while, tons of snow for sure
<blitz> byebye
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-03-18
<nhaines> It's meeting time!
<carbonzero> hey hey! I'm here and ready!
<nhaines> Is anyone in attendance?
<carbonzero> Oh yeah!! Right here, nathan!
<nhaines> carbonzero: good to see you!
<carbonzero> nhaines: good to see you as well brother!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for March 17th, 2019!
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/19March17
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Ubuntu 19.04 is due for release on April 18th!  That's four weeks away.
<carbonzero> wow! I can't believe this development cycle's almost over already.
<nhaines> It goes by fast!
<carbonzero> I know right?
<nhaines> Now's the perfect time to test the ISOs, maybe in a virtual machine, maybe on a spare computer!
<nhaines> And while you're doing that, make sure to vote on the community wallpaper selection that will be included at launch: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-19-04-disco-dingo-community-wallpaper-competition-vote-here/10224
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<carbonzero> Absolutely.
<nhaines> Any announcements for the next month?
<carbonzero> Nothing from my part of the desert. lol
<nhaines> Nothing here either.  :)
<nhaines> Time for the agenda, then.
<carbonzero> Sounds good.
<nhaines> #topic SCALE 17x wrapup thoughts
<nhaines> UbuCon went very well!  We had nice attendance for all advertised talks, and good attendance for the last-minute ones.
<carbonzero> Awesome!
<nhaines> Next year we plan on starting and finalizing things much earlier on, although we're limited by SCALE's call-for-papers schedule because they host us and our talks.
<nhaines> On to the Ubuntu booth!
<nhaines> The booth went just fine, thanks mainly to George Mulak and carbonzero who bravely volunteered to greet the masses of people who came by to talk Ubuntu.  :)
<carbonzero> nhaines: you're welcome! I look forward to next year, too.
<carbonzero> It was a blast getting to do that with you and George.
<nhaines> carbonzero: thanks a ton for being there.  Friday was a huge success, thanks to you!
<nhaines> We saw that Friday had a lot more traffic than usual, and Saturday was a lot quieter but a lot more steady than in past years.  Sunday was the usual desert.  :)
<carbonzero> nhaines: aww shucks! You're welcome, nhaines.
<nhaines> Are there any suggestions for how to improve things next year?
<carbonzero> nhaines: the one improvement I can see is me being able to demonstrate Ubuntu Studio controls on actual equipment.
<carbonzero> We had a great setup but man, I was totally bummed out over that.
<carbonzero> Not sure if that qualifies for an improvement but definitely something to shoot for next year.
<nhaines> We can count that!
<nhaines> This year, we only had a single booth space so we dropped the secondary table and just had the back table, and it worked really well.
<nhaines> I hope to work with Canonical next year to get more booth space for Ubuntu 20.04 LTS, but we'll see how that goes.  Canonical had their own separate booth and it focused solely on snapcraft and other snappy things.
<carbonzero> Oh ok. I didn't know that about that. Yeah, it worked out really good, imo.
<nhaines> Oh yes, we've had luxourious amounts of booth space in the past, ha.  But Canonical was hosting a machine learning/Kubeflow track on Thursday and their SCALE sponsorship went in that direction.
<carbonzero> Oh yeah! That'd be sweet! I'll definitely be testing that for sure when it hits the cdimage server.
<nhaines> Also, they got about three times more interest than they expected, so I think the Canonical sales and marketing team that put this on will be interested in returning to SCALE in the future, since this was their first year!  :)
<nhaines> Any other thoughts or feedback about SCALE this year?
<carbonzero> My feedback is that I had an absolute blast. Maybe during the coming year we can devise a way to nab more members and have them come to SCALE 18x
<carbonzero> I wish my time on Friday was much longer. lol I wanted to keep going, dude.
<carbonzero> I was so shocked that four hours went as quick as they did.
<nhaines> I hope by moving up our schedule a bit we can get more volunteers.  We used to have a double handfull every year!
<nhaines> But that is the nice thng about SCALE.  Time goes by fast, and when we have several volunteers, we can make sure everyone has time to roam the expo floor and see the talks that they want.
<carbonzero> I definitely got to see some of the stuff I wanted to see like snapcraft. That was very cool.
<nhaines> That's good!  Did I walk you over?
<carbonzero> I'm very interested in that and perhaps something with blockchain.
<carbonzero> No, I walked over there when I went for my beer. Which reminds me, we need some kind of drink order taker. lol
<nhaines> lol!
<carbonzero> Maybe we can create a snap/app to order drinks and someone can bring them? Like at a bar?
<carbonzero> lol
<nhaines> Strict union rules about food and drink at the convention center!
<nhaines> All right, I'll post on the mailing list about SCALE some time over the next week.
<carbonzero> ahh ok.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Anything else for tonight's meeting?
<aidian> small announcement about LUGOD's next meeting, if anyone is interested
<carbonzero> Nothing here. Just hoping to be able to play some music using Ubuntu Studio on top of Kubuntu next year.
<aidian> sorry for late entry!
<nhaines> aidian: great!  Let's here it.  :)
<nhaines> s/here/hear/
<carbonzero> aidian: go for it!
<aidian> for those of you in northern california, the linux users group of davis is meeting tomorrow, 7pm @ the davis public library
<aidian> our speaker is the executive director of the Linux Foundation Energy project
<aidian> it's a Linux Foundation-backed project designed to get open source software into the nation's power grid, pretty much
<carbonzero> aidian: very cool! that sounds very interesting. That's a very much needed thing if you ask me. Getting open source software into the power grid. That's necessary.
<aidian> agreed! i'm pretty fascinated to hear what they have going on
<carbonzero> That sort of infrastructure needs to be hardened and Linux/Ubuntu's the best option.
<aidian> yep, totally agreed.
<aidian> http://www.lugod.org/meeting/ for more details on the talk, time, and location
<carbonzero> aidian: I'd love to sit in on that, too, but I'm here in Apple Valley. Will you be able to take notes and pass them around?
<aidian> i will see what i can do! we have one local specialist who will be there live to answer some questions, and dr. goodman will be presenting via teleconference, so there may be slides
<aidian> hopefully slides that i can share
<carbonzero> I should forward that to the local authorities over our local power system about incorporating linux into the system
<aidian> carbonzero: https://www.lfenergy.org/
<carbonzero> aidian: cool! I look forward to what you can provide.
<aidian> me too! i hope i can post something. if nothing else i'll try and take some notes of my own, and see if they have any other material i can pass around
<carbonzero> Thank you for the information!
<carbonzero> Awesome!
<aidian> np, doing what i can to keep the spirit alive up here with LUGOD :)
<carbonzero> sounds like you're doing an excellent job! keep it up!
<aidian> cheers!
<carbonzero> cheers my friend!
<carbonzero> nhaines: question real quick
<nhaines> carbonzero: sure!
<carbonzero> do you think we've got enough material to do an article for full circle magazine about SCALE and aidian's LUGOD event?
<carbonzero> well, after the LUGOD event that was mentioned?
<nhaines> Oh, I think so!
<carbonzero> is that even something you're interested in doing?
<nhaines> UbuCon and SCALE alone, I think, would be worth the writeup.
<nhaines> I'm interested, but I am translating many novels right now.  :)  I'd be happy to take a look at anything you wrote.
<carbonzero> very cool! I'm not quite done just yet but I'll let you know when I get the rough draft done.
<nhaines> Great!  You know my email address.  :)
<nhaines> Okay, I think that about wraps things up for tonight's meeting.
<carbonzero> aidian: if you get any material from that meeting and if you want to contribute to that article, please feel free to let me know.
<carbonzero> nhaines: sounds good.
<carbonzero> I've got to run as soon as we're done. Got to come down to L.A. in the morning and leaving at 03:00.
<nhaines> Okay, our next meeting is on April 21st, 2019, after the next release!
<carbonzero> woohoo! \0/
<aidian> carbonzero: roger that. i'll pm you my email address, i'm also on the mailing list
<nhaines> Thanks for coming!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<carbonzero> aidian: awesome! look forward to that!
<aidian> yay, glad i squeezed in before the official end there. was putting together some furniture, hehe
<carbonzero> aidian: lol, ahh yeah! glad you made it! nice to meet you and sorry to be so quick but I've got to get up at 02:00 to take the wifey to a procedure in the a.m. since me your email address when you can. my email's info@soulgrave.com.
<aidian> no worries, dropped you a pm
<carbonzero> not since, jeez.
<carbonzero> aidian: oh i see it.
<aidian> gonna have to check out this full circle magazine
<aidian> i recently started using 18.04 heavily for work
<aidian> pretty good stuff
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, April 21st, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-03-22
<don> does dvlug still meet at lascala?
<aidian> our linux foundation energy presentation @lugod was neat
<don> is @grantbow grant from dvlug? Do you guys still meet at lascala?
<aidian> i think yes, but idk where dvlug meets
